# For the Strategic Game Lovers!!



## sumitava_b (Apr 26, 2005)

I was getting crazy to find that there is no dedicated thread in this great community for strategic games freaks!! Now we, the strategists, can discuss every nuances of any strategy game here. Let's begin the journey......[/b]


----------



## sumitava_b (Apr 26, 2005)

Lets start with an uncommon game that I liked so much because I had to use all my thought-control to play that game. It's "Syberia". Puzzle-solving story-telling game with tremendous graphics. Has anyone played that game?


----------



## Satissh S (Apr 28, 2005)

Not me! But Strategy surely is my passion. Any 1 nows how to play turn based games!  I Like da aoe series and rise of nations.


----------



## drvarunmehta (Apr 29, 2005)

sumitava_b said:
			
		

> Lets start with an uncommon game that I liked so much because I had to use all my thought-control to play that game. It's "Syberia". Puzzle-solving story-telling game with tremendous graphics. Has anyone played that game?


I have played Syberia. First of all it is an adventure and not a strategy game. Secondly, you are right about the graphics. they are truly mind blowing. Have you played Syberia II? It is even better than the first. Where did you get your copy from? I had to ask someone from the US to get it for me coz I couldn't find a copy anywhere here.


----------



## Darthvader (Apr 30, 2005)

i dont agree man syberia was way better than its sequel


----------



## drvarunmehta (Apr 30, 2005)

Darthvader said:
			
		

> i dont agree man syberia was way better than its sequel


I guess you feel that way because you had already seen Syberia's awesome graphics, and since the graphics were pretty much the same in the sequel, they didn't seem good enough.
Syberia II was way more challenging than the prequel and had more intresting characters.


----------



## sandeeprao (Apr 30, 2005)

has anyone played "fate of the dragons"????


----------



## icecoolz (Apr 30, 2005)

sandeeprao said:
			
		

> has anyone played "fate of the dragons"????



played it quite a while back and completed it too. Oh I love turn based Strategies. Desciples & Desciples II and the expansions. Heroes of Might and Magic series, Etherlords I & II are just to name a few. Am playing a strato come RPG game right now called Spellforce. Its the Shadow of the Phoenix expansion.


----------



## vamsi104 (Apr 30, 2005)

*strategy rules!*

I love strategy games.
especially aoe,aom,ronand the lotr series.

As far as turn based games are concerned,
I find mysely a bit more prone to impatience.


----------



## anshul (May 1, 2005)

*reply*

Hey bhai
      Hum bhi hain team mein. I am also a lover of strategy games .  I have not played the game you mentioned but I have played aoe, aoe2, command and conquer tiberian sun, red alert gold and ultima and many more. What do you think of them.


----------



## saurya_mishra (May 1, 2005)

lets bring a true revolution in RTS gaming into discussion ... i am talking about ROME: TOTAL WAR
if u have played it at least the demo u know waht a game it is. 
the thing that imprssed me was the team control and not indivisual. mpre than graphics it has inovation. what do u think ?

Saurya


----------



## z00m (May 2, 2005)

Personal Favs: AOE, Neverwinter Nights, Warcraft TFT



_________________
*Help create  biggest Indian Gaming Community sign up @ >>>OxideWar Forums<<<*


----------



## z00m (May 2, 2005)

sheesh how can i 4get Diablo I, II
so crazy bout this game i actually purchased a Diablo battlechest worth 1500rs
add to list



_________________
*Help create  biggest Indian Gaming Community sign up @ >>>OxideWar Forums<<<*


----------



## icecoolz (May 2, 2005)

When did Diablo I & II become strategy games mate ? They are RPG's


----------



## z00m (May 2, 2005)

hm.. ofcourse its rpg. 
I thought the thread read rts/rpg  



_________________
*Help create  biggest Indian Gaming Community sign up @ >>>OxideWar Forums<<<*


----------



## anoopelias (May 3, 2005)

well RTS .......when it come to RTS it is warcraft 3 .what a game it is i spend a whole month continously for playing wc3. Breath taking graphics and a very  fine game play . i like to be an orc. i played warcraft 3 and frozen throne .
ANY warcraft fan mail me at chosssm@sify.com


----------



## sumitava_b (May 3, 2005)

True, Warcraft was a milestone for graphics, basically those interconnecting animation videoes in between episodes are really breathtaking. Sometimes I spent time seeing those animations only even after completing the whole game..  ...The story was also very engrossy....But I missed cute li'le Hobbits there..  ....


----------



## sumitava_b (May 3, 2005)

I think everyone looking into this thread must be a big fan of civilization games. Then let's start a good discussion...WHICH ONE IS THE BEST CIVILIZATION GAME YOU HAVE PLAYED TILL NOW AND WHAT ARE THE REASONS?

Let's begin the game........


----------



## Satissh S (May 3, 2005)

Some of the best titles that hit me are:
1. Warcraft 3
2. AOM and Titans.
3. Conquerors El-Cid and other Campaigns such as Joan of Arc.

The One That really involved me to a great deal is "The Fall Of Trident" Campaign in AOM. Scintillating! wasn't it?


----------



## godzi_85 (May 3, 2005)

i love startegy games. literally live on em!!! lol
 hmm the last game i played was rome total war.. actualy just got the game.. finished the imperial campaiign... 
its amazing.. rocks..!!!!! esp when you have huge armies. .and it boils down to your comanders influence and command and your units experience.. truly one of the best ever!! i say!!! .
the one hing i hate is the the long campaign after you capture 50 provinces the game returns back to he main menu i would love t ocapture the whole world!! lol
hmm also loved RON.. .. great strategies to appply and stuff.. and with so many customs scenarios available its a treat to play thge game man.. its truly rocking!!!!
hmm.. no one played home world 2.... i  absolutely adored it.. it was one of the best i have ever played..  really nice game.. its a space strategy game.. 
and i though syberia 2 (which i loved ) is an adventure game....
also played ground control 2.. realy nice. with 2 campigns.... its rocking esp at the medium difficulty level....
i also liked command and conquer generals..... zerohour... 
with age if empire being one of the first game of this genre i played..


----------



## sumitava_b (May 4, 2005)

Sometime I wonder about microsoft who once made groundbreaking launch of games like AOE, AOM, RON. But I feel that after that it crawls back into its shell. Those games were like pioneers in strategy game with rocking graphix. But after that microsoft just could not cope up with the high expectations. Many other game-maker actually overtook them in terms of quality in game.

Ya it's true that Microsoft is trying to come back with AOE3 and all. but still we were expecting much more.


----------



## Apollo (May 4, 2005)

Ever heard of *Ice Wind Dale: I and II*?

I got a cd of that from my friend and never did understand it much.  It's the only RPG that I've.

Question:  Would you classify military/secret agent type games as strategy games?


----------



## sumitava_b (May 4, 2005)

As far as I know the answer is yes. I think u r talking about games like commando. They must fall under strategy games. U will burn ur gray cells off while playing those games  [/quote]


----------



## icecoolz (May 4, 2005)

Apollo said:
			
		

> Ever heard of *Ice Wind Dale: I and II*?
> 
> I got a cd of that from my friend and never did understand it much.  It's the only RPG that I've.
> 
> Question:  Would you classify military/secret agent type games as strategy games?



Ahh Ice Wind Dale...using the Dungeons and Dragons rules engine...awesome games...Got them and completed both. f you like it then try the Baldur's Gate series as well. Excellent games. 

Military games such as C&C is a strategy games. However military/stealth games are actually FPS Stealth games such as Project IGI.


----------



## Darthvader (May 4, 2005)

Try Knights of the old republic i and II . must have for any star wars fan


----------



## devilhead_satish (May 4, 2005)

Warcraft and AOE and RON are my favs


----------



## sumitava_b (May 4, 2005)

Hmmmmm....Looks like microsoft fan..


----------



## escape7 (May 4, 2005)

Warcraft III had awesome graphics, and yes i agree with sumitava_b, the ingame videos were really breathtaking man, the last level was a bit difficult, but i completed it without using any cheats!


----------



## wizrulz (May 4, 2005)

*rome total war*

can anyone tell me more abt rome total war? read verym much on it nad would like to kmnoe its pice also?


----------



## sumitava_b (May 5, 2005)

And GTA:vice city too.....I havnt played this much acclaimed game  Can anyone tell me in which genre this games falls.?

Is there any recent Digit DVD (in past one year), in which I can find the demo of vice city or rome total war?


----------



## enoonmai (May 5, 2005)

@sumitava: GTA-VC is a game that seems to have a class of its own, since it falls into Action, Driving, FPS and TPS all at once. Yes, that's it, GTA is a genre in itself. As for Rome-Total War demo, it was on the October 2004 DVD. As for the GTA-VC demo, I am not aware of a demo.

@wizrulz: Read more about Rome: Total War here. In my opinion, its one of the best RTS's around these days. The overall game is so good that the Discovery Channel is using it in their "Medieval Battles" program. The game is marketed in India by WorldWide CDROMS and the 3-CD pack is priced at INR 1299.


----------



## sujithtom (May 5, 2005)

I love strategy. I think i am the only guy here playing A.R.S.E.N.A.L Extended Power. Its cool. A world war II recreation. The opponent is not a fool like in AOE. Its really really cool.


----------



## escape7 (May 6, 2005)

try playing aoe on the hardest mode, that too without cheats. U'll get to know wether the opponents are foools or not


----------



## sumitava_b (May 6, 2005)

Thanx enoonmai for ur explanation. U have sent a nice link for details about rome:total war. The review was good to understand the game. Can u please provide me similar links for gta too?


----------



## Satissh S (May 6, 2005)

*Strategies*

Since Sumitava started this as a thread dedicated to strategy, I think it's wise to post some essential strategies here.
Please Post the stategies known to u and also hear from others.
Let's Take it One by one starting with RON. I Think this strategy shd be applicabl to most rts games

*Rushing*:
This strategy involves taking out ur opponent b4 he has time to even find his feet.
1. As soon as the game begins resrch military1.
2. Create 2 citicens and use them on farms.
3. Build a Barraks.
4. Send your scout to the 4 corners of the map to get 4 sure shot ruins and also three at the centre.
5. Create 4 Hoplites ,2 slingers and attack the enemy villagers.
6. this would affect his economy.
7. If u use a civ. such as aztecs this wud also gain u bonuses.
8. Crete another 2 hoplites and attack the enemy capital with your entire force. Thats it Game Over for him!

Please Post ur Strategies Here!


----------



## sumitava_b (May 6, 2005)

Most Welcome Satissh for such a generous posting  . 

Keep posting this type of posts explaining ur strategies and tactics. Let's not forget "United we stand, divided we fall". 8)


----------



## godzi_85 (May 6, 2005)

nice satish!!! 

i`ll tell you about the strategy i have used for fighting against the selucid empire.... i`m playin the house of julii ....
okk so the selucid will always and always have a hell lot of  hoplitles and their variants esp.. if you play in the meduim and the hard difficulty modes... 
so what i do is have 4-5 roman cavalry or legionary cavalry.. and  send then to places where the hoplites would go after em... so what i do is... that i use my cavalry to either tire the hoplites.... tired hoplited are a piece of cake .. !!!! 
or.... once i got their backs turned attack them from behinf using my infantry.. or better form a wedge from a cavalry unit and attack em. from behind.... it becomes very easy to destroy em!! 
heheheheehe
also one more stratregy  i use while defind my cities is fight the attaker in the open rather than allowing him to come to my city .... 
its like... i use archers ane velites(missle units) for skirmish.. and send them as close as possible to the enemy .. and when the enemy approaches or runs towards them... i rush in my cavalry if any from the left...(if i have any) and my infantry from the front.. damn i just love it whe nthe enemy gets kinda trapped.. and has no where to go .but to helll!!! heeehahahahahahaaaha
my two cents!!!!


----------



## godzi_85 (May 6, 2005)

one more strategy if you have a lot more missile units is to ... use these units to tire the infantry or whatever units your enemy has.. do`nt worry if you lose a lot of these units.... cause whatevr infantry you have will be fresh..and eagar. ..and trust me.. very very strong against a winded enemy...
try and you` shall succed!


----------



## sumitava_b (May 9, 2005)

As it seems the current hotshot strategy game is none other than Rome:total war can anyone share some good tactics adopted by him/her?

It would be helpful for those who are about to start playing the game like me...


----------



## wizrulz (May 9, 2005)

*played igi-2*

hey has anyone played igi-2, its a good game, duno if it comes under strategy game!  Operation flashpoint was good eneough as it allowed me to play on my old system w/o any agp. want to desperately play ROME:total war. medal of honor is  good game.


----------



## sumitava_b (May 9, 2005)

I think IGI-2 comes under FPS, if I am correct...although it requires a lot of strategy to tackle  those terrorists..
 8) 

I dont think it will be possible to play rome:total war without agp.....Experienced ones can post some comments on that....


----------



## wizrulz (May 9, 2005)

*read it properly*

hey u have to red it properly man before commenting i said that abt mt old system and now have a new latest system..... so i think i can play rome:total war  by ethe way how much video ram it needs????


----------



## CyCo (May 10, 2005)

ok .. now that u guys are talkin abt strategy games FINALLY and tips for them lets go one by one ....

#1#
AOE2 CONQ{THE_ONE_AND_ONLY}

i dont kno how much time i must have spent on this game .. i played the first one 8 yrs back and then got hooked onto AOE ON LAN ... 
btw i disagree with Satissh S when he says AOE is good for campagins ... dude acc to me AOE is actually fun only in multiplayer .. u can play on a 56k cconn in gamespy .. i used to paly with international players go it ws gr8 ...

too bad in 1 way that AOE3 is comin out ... i cd have played aoe2 foreva !!

**STRATEGIES**
For Black forest maps wall up ur city quickly as there are only a few entrances ... then make sure u have a city with seige onagers (highest lvl onagers) .. they can destroy trees on attack grnd .. sneak up on ur opponent while just wastin a few units near ur walls to keep him occupied .... 

RUSH !! rush as fast as u can to castle age and attack with 5 knights .. i have won sooooo many games like this ...  ur even 5 knights (or 5 more later if need be) can surround his base and kill workers ... stay away frm town center and attack his woodworkers 1st as the hear the town bell least smash the houses 1st .. before the barracks or anything .. this disables his power to make anything so everything goes KAPUT !!

make ur military base not in YOUR BASE but outside his ... therefore u can keep attackin him and keep the pressure up .. just make sure u have atleast some soldiers and the neccessary buildings in ur base 2 .. i have lost a few times coz i made my military base totally outside his and then sum1 came and razed my original base coz i 4got to make barracks and stuff there .... 

HALBS ROCK !! these are the only units i use .. they are very cheap and can kill almost nethin .. good against the studs who thinks persian elephants cant b beat ....

JAPS .. HMM ... this is my fav civ .. coz the all the infantry bonuses .. + katapurato ... my trebs pack unpack so fast that they kick ASS !!

TREBS + INFANTRY : get some trebs .. minimum 4-5 best 10 ... and havin japs helps ... u can virtually wipe out bases .. the castles fall so easily and then the trebs can go wild... the infantry just protects ur trebs nothin fancy .... 

WALLS SUCK .. they employ huge amts of resources .. and one hole thru them destroys the whole purpose ... u waste time makin em 2 ...

**DONT FORGET TO RESEARCH MURDER HOLES <-- UNIV **

researchin the whole blacksmithy acc to ur unit and some stuff in univ always gives that extra adv needed so badly in battle ... most ppl ferget this ...

make sure ur whole economy runs efficiently on autopilot ... dont make 10 farms and then keep replenishin .. make like 20 or 25 .. so more food and not so much rushin back to make more farms ..

GET THE RELICS .. the gold is the saviour in an all out unit war ... 

get the stone and gold mines early .. mine the ones outside ur base 1st as the ones inside are always urs but ne1 mines the ones outside ...

dont waste time makin soldiers bfore castle age .. they suck .. 10 knights will kill whatever u made ... 



#2# 
C&c

make sure u kill ur enemy bfore they launch a superweapon .. then the game gets really messy and uncontrollable ...

#3# 
Rome Total War {ITS_SOOO_GOOD}

MY OTHER SO FAV GAME 
i played it for 10 hrs straight 3-4 times coz its so engrossin ... 

**STRATEGIES**

play house of julii .. which u invariably will as u generally dont figure out that u can change ur house in the beginnin .. then when u attaack rome when the other 2 roman factions attack u to save rome u can just bribe their soldiers at a very reasonable price ... 
the weird thing was that i needed 2000 soldiers to defeat the 600 in rome and i cdnt play it on battle map it lagged so badly (512 SDRAM ,XFX FX5200 lat driv) ...so it saves  a lot of time just buyin off the soldiers and hence avoidin attack on ur soldiers 2 ... 

see that the tick mark for the option whether u can govern a city w/o a governor is ON .. otherwise it becomes a pain ... 

see that u dont lose ur family members early (which i did) .. therefore i had to wait and wait and adopt and adopt everyone i got... 

make sure u combine ur navy ships .. dont sail less than 150 grpped at a time .. later it really really really helps .. specially when that b**ch cartage has such a HUGE navy ... then u will need to make those quadrimes and group lotsa those together .. therefore make sure u capture all bases with docks 1st ..


if some town revolts and it starts off a chain .. for me like 10 towns went on revolt .. just revert back to ur previous save and u will find that it doesnt happen at all ... 

i somehow prefer the strategy part and not the on map battle .. its easier and faster .... so no comment to godzi_85 but i totally agree when godzi_85 says that i wd have loved to capture the world after my 50 provinces .. i had like 3 lakh denarii and profit of like 30000/turn ... 

i cd never figg out how to get rid of disease even when my sanitation was full .. ???
help needed there ..

neways hope this helps 



looks like this is a bit long ... but i think worth it in the end ... 

8) CyCo 8)


----------



## sumitava_b (May 10, 2005)

Well, this thread is getting more and more interesting, especially for strategy gamers. 

Mod can please make this thread sticky, so that this thread would be visible to everyone in Gamers section.

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## rohanbee (May 10, 2005)

WoW   
Its great to see so many strategy gamers here. I thought there would be so few. Maybe we should start a club and review games for each other.

Rome:- total war just the other day i was going to buy that cd but left it. Now hearing some of you describe it has made me want to buy it immediately.

REally interested in some more reviews. 

Does anyone here like strategy sim games too?? like this one that i am playing called SIMGOLF its quite good.

Anyone playing Roller coaster tycoon 3 i had to leave it as my onboard mobo graphics could not handle it.


----------



## geek_rohit (May 10, 2005)

*Re: played igi-2*



			
				wizrulz said:
			
		

> hey has anyone played igi-2, its a good game, duno if it comes under strategy game!  Operation flashpoint was good eneough as it allowed me to play on my old system w/o any agp. want to desperately play ROME:total war. medal of honor is  good game.



I too love IGI-2. It is not exact strategy though. It is a stealthy first person shooter. It requires strategy,planning combined with great stealth. It is a bit difficult in the start. But once you play it for some time. You start to play better. It is indeed a very nice game. A lot better than IGI-1.


----------



## sumitava_b (May 10, 2005)

IGI-2 is a fine game, but I found it very much similar to Delta Force (as far as gameplay is concerned) which I played exhaustively for weeks. The only difference is that in DF u will get support team like alpha and charlie where in IGI-2 u have to fight alone....


----------



## escape7 (May 11, 2005)

Tips for AOE : 

Keep a lot of archers and deploy them at various important points.

Have ur defense strong, surround your township with walls and guard towers.

As u explore more and more try to build guard towers regularly, 3-4 in one group, have some archers near them, the'll help safeguard ur town.

Expand ur towns, add more and more guard towers, keep a range of seige weapons.

For conversions, use two priests/monks together.

Safe guard ur resources.

Attack ur enemies regularly with large armies.


----------



## CyCo (May 11, 2005)

sorry to say escape but i dont agree with u AT ALL

in regard to ur ealier postin playin with the comp on hardest is not fair to us as if u see in a recorded game that they start out with like 1000 or 2000 of each resource hence makin them advance faster , but not due to skill ... 

then as u said abt archers .. they cant really do anything unless u r totally defendin ... wat u gave is a general defence strategy ...
but as the quote is : when the war is at the gates it cannot b won .. 

3-4 guard towers in a grp cannot help .. then can max kill 5-6 of my infantry .. 

conversion .. lolz .. wat will u do ?? convert 1 unit outta 50 when an army attacks ... 

if u keep usin ur army to protect ur resources , then who will attack ?? 

ne1 else with some strategies ??


----------



## sujithtom (May 11, 2005)

escape7 said:
			
		

> try playing aoe on the hardest mode, that too without cheats. U'll get to know wether the opponents are foools or not



In AOE opponents r fool even in Hardest mode unless u select the Conqueres (Attila the Hun, El Cid etc)  or Age of the Kings (Joan the maid from the menu


----------



## escape7 (May 11, 2005)

Try Battling with archers(not only archers, have 6 of them with the others in your unit), They have an advantage over others, as of guard towers, i'm not talking about building them under townships, i'm talking about spreading them over the whole map, and two guard towers near the resources is enough to safeguard  it so ur army can fight the enemies.

Monks/Priests do come in handy, looks like u never played AOE seriously CyCo...tell us ur strategy, playing like this i've played all the series and in the hardest mode, completed all of them without using cheats.


----------



## sumitava_b (May 11, 2005)

In AOE priests r very useful to heal the wounded units, not to convert enemies. Form different teams of army including some priests in each team. During a battle, make two or three priests standing just behind ur army (make sure they dont get hit) and keep them busy healing ur expensive soldiers.


----------



## geek_rohit (May 11, 2005)

AOE-II
I've used this strategy many a times depending on the map. And have been successful with it.
As soon as the game starts, try to fortify your area like in the fortress map. And make towers on the boundary at such a distance that as one tower's area of attack finishes another towers in there. This will help in preventing attacks in the initial stages and make a gate or two in all the 4 directions. And keep your army near the gates. When you plan to attack. Always make 5 or something trebuchets and order them to destroy the enemy gates and towers so that your army can move in without problems. And keep them as away from the enemy region as possible, and order 5 paladins or 2 paladin and 3 ranged units, or whatever combination suits you, to guard the trebuchets. This will prevent them getting underattack. Then after the enemy gates and towers on the other area are destoyed attack the enemy and now order the trebuchets to attack the castle, and keep the army of the enemy busy meanwhile we have some units gurading the trebuchets, but still keep checking that the units guarding have not fled to kill others, and keep the attack going, now as soon as the castle is gone destroy the town centre. And now ask all your units to attack the town centre this way you can win the game easily.


----------



## escape7 (May 11, 2005)

AOE-II : 

ur way of playing is perfect rohit.

An idea on how to distribute ur units

population limit : 75

u should have : 

 3 villagers - wood
 3 villagers - food(farms etc)
 3 villagers - gold
 3 villagers - stone
 1 villager  - repairman
(have lumber camp, mining camp etc near the resources, this way u'll save time and gather the resources quickly)

attack Unit: 

archers                                   - 2
footsoldiers(from barracks etc) - 4
special units                            - 2
paladin                                   - 2

(u should have 4 such units)

Total population by now : 53

monks 2 with each unit(for healing, and adding t ur units by conversions)

Population : 61

U should have a navy of 5 attack ships, 2 fishing boats, 1 transport ship.

Population : 69

Seige weapons : 6

Total Population : 75

*It depends upon u, it could be that this style couldn't suite some out there. 

fortify ur township it with walls, build guard towers at regular intervals, and spread them over the map in groups.

have around four guard towers outside ur gates, u'll have a strong defense.

fortify your coasts with guard towers
(they don't add up to your population limit)

use seige weapons extensively, they have a large range(excluding baterring rams), and the key to ur victory.

repair ur buildings & heal ur units at regular intervals.

most important of all, after reaching the population limit, try to convert as many units as u can, it'll help u a lot.


----------



## geek_rohit (May 11, 2005)

Yea this is good. I too have a strategy that in the inital stage when the resources are less I make the villagers the 30-45% of the population limit and when it is attacking time I make it 25%. 
*TIP* When u begin a attack, top up the production queue in all the barracks, stable, and the other mitilary buildings, then set the gather point for all the buildings in the enemy area where your current war is staged, like if you are attacking the town centre set the gather point there. This will ensure that you have a good amount of soldiers and the army is never short of men when some get killed. For a faster rate of production make more and more military buildings and fill up the queue. But do not fill the queue for the siege weapons it won't be of much help.


----------



## rohanbee (May 11, 2005)

geek_rohit said:
			
		

> Yea this is good. I too have a strategy that in the inital stage when the resources are less I make the villagers the 30-45% of the population limit and when it is attacking time I make it 25%.
> *TIP* When u begin a attack, top up the production queue in all the barracks, stable, and the other mitilary buildings, then set the gather point for all the buildings in the enemy area where your current war is staged, like if you are attacking the town centre set the gather point there. This will ensure that you have a good amount of soldiers and the army is never short of men when some get killed. For a faster rate of production make more and more military buildings and fill up the queue. But do not fill the queue for the siege weapons it won't be of much help.



     i go even more overboard and make them upto 60% even right at the start and reduce it to an extreme of 10% by sending them into the enemy territory to get killed and free up my pop quota.
           Seige engines i always tend to keep only 2-3 as they get destroyed very fast i usually keep them behind a wall for defensive purposes (unless i need to use them at the begining of an offensive move) as well otherwise they tend to move out on their own and then get ambushed. Also they need to be constantly protected by other infantry units and then they tend to destory everyone including your own units!!!


----------



## escape7 (May 11, 2005)

rohanbee said:
			
		

> Seige engines i always tend to keep only 2-3 as they get destroyed very fast i usually keep them behind a wall for defensive purposes (unless i need to use them at the begining of an offensive move) as well otherwise they tend to move out on their own and then get ambushed. Also they need to be constantly protected by other infantry units and then they tend to destory everyone including your own units!!!



thats the only thing i don't like about seige weapons, they destroy our own units


----------



## sumitava_b (May 11, 2005)

I am not very much agreed with Rohit on the strategy of putting the gathering point in enemy's base. This will result in sending your soldier one by one, especially when ur initial army got outnumbered in enemy-base. At that time enemy will just chew and throw your soldier one by one  . Better gather them in ur base and send them in team. You know Teamwork always works. 

Rohan, for siege weapon, make it stand ground near a watchtower or 1/2 infantry in guard mode. This will prevent the siege weapon to get ambushed while strolling around and also make it less vulnerable from enemy infantry. When u need one expensive siege weapon on a roll in aggresive mode, always put a infantry in guard mode. He will always run along with the siege protecting it  .  I used to keep a villager near by the costly sieges. Whenever my siege got damaged the villager came and repaired it quickly. 8)


----------



## geek_rohit (May 11, 2005)

sumitava_b said:
			
		

> I am not very much agreed with Rohit on the strategy of putting the gathering point in enemy's base. This will result in sending your soldier one by one, especially when ur initial army got outnumbered in enemy-base. At that time enemy will just chew and throw your soldier one by one  . Better gather them in ur base and send them in team. You know Teamwork always works.
> 
> Rohan, for siege weapon, make it stand ground near a watchtower or 1/2 infantry in guard mode. This will prevent the siege weapon to get ambushed while strolling around and also make it less vulnerable from enemy infantry. When u need one expensive siege weapon on a roll in aggresive mode, always put a infantry in guard mode. He will always run along with the siege protecting it  .  I used to keep a villager near by the costly sieges. Whenever my siege got damaged the villager came and repaired it quickly. 8)



Read it carefully mate. What I mean to say is when you begin the attack top up the queue and set the gather point in the enemy base. And take the current army with you. I said so because when u reach the population limit, you take the whole army in a team and attack. But during the war many of your units are killed to replace them I said that you should top up the production queue. This will ensure that you are never short of units. Because when your units are in short number they outnumber you and destroy your forces. And then rebuilding your force again and then taking them for another attack will give the opponent the chance to rebuild his forces and repair the damaged buildings.


----------



## Satissh S (May 11, 2005)

Hey! Have you guys finished the Age of Kings Barbarossa scenario 5* "The March of Barbarossa"* at hard mode. I have not been able to do so . :roll:


----------



## sumitava_b (May 11, 2005)

Rohit, you are majorly talking about topping up the queue in barracks and all. I really dont have a problem with that. In fact that is only strategy left to u when ur army is getting thinner.

But I am talking about setting of gathering point of barracks. My point is that replacement should not reach the battlefield one by one. Your lone soldier running to the gather point can easily be ambushed especially when u r playing with multiple enemeies. Place ur gathering point little away from battlefield. When u get at least 4/5 soldiers then send them together to frontier.


----------



## rohanbee (May 11, 2005)

geek_rohit said:
			
		

> sumitava_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes rohit i agree with you. That is quite important especially if you have suddenly walked into something you did not expect. Sometimes i queue them up at slightly a distance (From the attack target) just in case the main forces are depleted and need to make a quick retreat. This way they can be re-inforced pretty quick. Otherwise we might send in new units one by one to their inevitable destruction.


----------



## escape7 (May 11, 2005)

Yes, but in all this the defense of the base should not be compromised.


My take about the gather points:

I make the gather points outside the enemies gates, and also set up lots and lots of guardtowers inside their township, a hectic task but it pays out. Then i set the gather point on the enemy buildings, while the units collected outside the gates move in. This way i have an attack unit with replenishments and with a  li'l bit help from the towers the attack becomes a bit easier; also the building from which the replenishment units comes from, i place it near the enemy location, fortified heavily with guard towers.

 TIP : Destroy enemy houses before attacking the main buildings & don't let them repair the buildings etc. Their military will become small in number, and a li'l bit easier for us to beat them quickly..............i love this game


----------



## rohanbee (May 11, 2005)

escape7 said:
			
		

> Yes, but in all this the defense of the base should not be compromised.
> 
> 
> My take about the gather points:
> ...



Guard towers like a lot of stone which is always the scarest of items and since it is utilised for building walls at the begning as well i think the need is quite a bit.
as regards destroying enemy houses isn't it true that the enemy might already have a sizeable force ready lets say 30 ppl and you reduce it to 15 (house wise) the population still remains??


----------



## CyCo (May 11, 2005)

escape7 said:
			
		

> Try Battling with archers(not only archers, have 6 of them with the others in your unit), They have an advantage over others, as of guard towers, i'm not talking about building them under townships, i'm talking about spreading them over the whole map, and two guard towers near the resources is enough to safeguard  it so ur army can fight the enemies.
> 
> Monks/Priests do come in handy, looks like u never played AOE seriously CyCo...tell us ur strategy, playing like this i've played all the series and in the hardest mode, completed all of them without using cheats.



dude i am quite sure i must have played more AOE than ne1 in this forum .. i have been playin aoe in general since 8 yrs and competitive since 3 . in the first WCG the national champ was from pune and i used to play with him ...   

monks and priests are only userful for relics .. dude when ur infantry is fighting y wd u wanna wait for ur slow preists to catch up .. and waste gold in upgradin or even makin em ...  use the gold for extra trbs or better units  ..

and that thing abt 75 pop was extensive but silly .. every1 plays with 200 pop .. i have NEVER in 3 years national and international see a game with 75 pop !!! 

ut strategies may wrk in single player (i played the whole thing once but found it not so interestin) .. the strategies i have are purely for multiplayer where time is the most crucial factor ... 

destroyin houses is a good idea .. as u can see on that HUGE article i wrote in my prev post .. 
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19307&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=30

rohanbee ur right that the units still remain .. but the thing is that once his houses are gone he cannot make a new army unless he builds new houses (or castle or town C) that takes him time and till then ur second army can come and destroy his base ... 

and instead of makin the gather point a lil far from his base geek_rohit y dont u just make 2-3 buildings of whatever u need outside his base .. then u also save the time ur units take while walkin ...


----------



## escape7 (May 11, 2005)

Yes, i was talking about single player games.

 As of stones instead of building a complete section of walls build a few towers, u'll have a good defense system & can then concentrate into attacking the opponents.

As of monks, not necessary u keep them with the infantry, have them seperate. I convert a unit and then send it to attack its own army, atleast some damage is done.

As of playing AOE, CyCo u must have played more than me but i'm also playing this game since the last 6 years.


----------



## CyCo (May 11, 2005)

escape7 said:
			
		

> Yes, i was talking about single player games.
> 
> As of stones instead of building a complete section of walls build a few towers, u'll have a good defense system & can then concentrate into attacking the opponents.
> 
> ...



dude u tell me what can towers do .. that also guard towers .. if u wd have said those bombard towers then fine coz those cause mass damage so u cnat use infantry to blow em up u need seige weapons and then it takes time to destroy them .. but guard towers will do what kill 2-3 units MAX .. what diff does it make to me when i am gettin an army of 50 ...instead of that the best defense is like 5 castles .. thats 2 mines worth fo stone. .. u said with a monk u convert a unit and send it back .. dude what will 1 unit do ?? thats what i said for single player all this is fine coz the comp gets small armies frequently so its good to have a defense and all .. 

but in a multiplayer defense really does not have so much of a role . coz its more attack based .. the first person to attack generally wins cause it all depends on how u attack .. and thats where my yrs of experience count.. especially when i played online with people from spain , germany , holland etc .. and then the pros here in pune taught me a lot 2 ... 

play multiplayer sometime .. on ur home connection on gamespy .. its much much more fun than single player ...


----------



## escape7 (May 11, 2005)

OK, i got the towers wrong there, i meant bombard towers.


----------



## CyCo (May 12, 2005)

ya then the thing is all that u get for spendin so much resources on researchin for bbrd towers and then stone on buildin them outside your base + the time is like an early warrnin system .. better thhan that would be to make an outpost .. its cheaper and lets u see to a long range ..

coz seriously bbrd towers come in castle age .. in castle who has the time to reserach all that and tthen beautify ur base frm outside ... 

just make some units quick send them over to the enemies base .. then concentrate on ur offense .. and doin the RUSH not on defense ...

NE1 else with some tips ????


----------



## sujithtom (May 12, 2005)

Well This is my AoE strategy:

Build a wall around as soon as possible. All gates will be locked (I will wall in all the resourses in the area). Then plant fully upgraded archers throughout the side of wall (Elite Longbow if britons). At first make only a few but strong and fast melee fighters. They can be used to to take care of Siegh units outside archers range.

After advancing  to Castle age it might be a good idea to make castles close near to the walls. They r stonger than towers, have better fire power and more range but they r costly.

After my units reach the population limit and fully upgraded i usually attack them. My mode is lightining attack (just like Adolf Hitler's Strategy)

First i will send a lot of Pretards to destroy there walls and adjoining towers. Then i will make other units ASAP to make up the lost Petards (The enemy don't repair their walls or towers. This is why i said they r fools  ) Then all other units will rush in destroying offensive units. Seigh units will attack on Barrack,archery range town centre etc.

Fully upgraded archers or long bows are the best units. I usually group a huge number of them (as much as i can select at once). Guess what? They all can kill a fully upgraded Paladian in just one shot. Ya thts rite. When the combine their efforts.

I only use Priest to heal and convert opponent towers and building. I never use them to convert opponent units.

Ok guys tell me how my strategy is? Does it sux or does it rocks?


----------



## geek_rohit (May 12, 2005)

It is very fine sujithtom. Pretty good. Infact my strategy is pretty similar to yours.  Not much of a difference.


----------



## escape7 (May 12, 2005)

nice strategey.................

by the way, i connect to the net using r-connect(reliance) FWP,  i try to play aoe on the net, but the connection doesnot go thru. How do i do it, i just can't go to a webworld etc everyday to play aoe


----------



## rohanbee (May 12, 2005)

I am a defensive player. I don't believe in making sorties and forays just so that your armies get depleted. 

Even if i convert enemy units i bring them back to the base this way i can extend my armies BEYOND THE POPULATION LIMIT. 

Usually i send a scout or any quick cavalry near the enemy base and entice units out of their guard or patrol mode into following me. Then either i ambush them with some 2-3 priests standing behind some really strong Defensive infantry units. This way when they come near just to follow the cavalry/scout they come way out and then they try to attack my infantry after seeing them but before they reach us the combined power of the priests converts the units to my army.


----------



## sumitava_b (May 12, 2005)

sujithtom said:
			
		

> Well This is my AoE strategy:
> 
> Fully upgraded archers or long bows are the best units. I usually group a huge number of them (as much as i can select at once). Guess what? They all can kill a fully upgraded Paladian in just one shot. Ya thts rite. When the combine their efforts.
> 
> I only use Priest to heal and convert opponent towers and building. I never use them to convert opponent units.



Sujithtom, ur strategies are very good indeed...But it seems like u r taking a lot of time during gameplay......Upgrading the archers fully (that means upgrading both at barracks and blacksmiths) and also the priests so that they can convert a watch tower standing from a safe distance will take a while. Isn't it? AOE is all about speed. If u r not striking first, just to upgrade ur army fully, ur half resource will be lost just defending. This is my opinion only. Strike them off when they r kids only.


----------



## escape7 (May 12, 2005)

if u have a strong defense, attack becomes much easier


----------



## rohanbee (May 12, 2005)

escape7 said:
			
		

> if u have a strong defense, attack becomes much easier



You said it dude! you might have the best offensive team but with a weak defense you will always lose. With a good defense you might not win but then you might not loose as well. A draw is still better than a loss.


----------



## escape7 (May 12, 2005)

nobody here is with the towers, just try using them as ur line of attack & defense, yes resources is needed but then why r u collecting them when not using them, now don't tell me u just keep building walls with them and nothing else


----------



## rohanbee (May 12, 2005)

Obviously i use towers, i dont think anyone would use walls without the towers to protect them. Sometimes when i have enough stone i build a weapon building and a tower real close to an enemy's base....


----------



## escape7 (May 12, 2005)

towers near the enemy base is a good idea, try having 4-5 of them( 2 or more places), they will probably be attracted towards destroying them & in the meanwhile u can take ur forces and attack ur opponent from the other direction.


----------



## sujithtom (May 12, 2005)

sumitava_b said:
			
		

> sujithtom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Strike them when they r kids??? Don't forget we r also kids at tht time. At  in some maps (Conqurers Campaign) we start as kid buy they as fully grown adults

BTW call me tom(too late to change name)


----------



## rohanbee (May 12, 2005)

sujithtom said:
			
		

> sumitava_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When they are kids u will be one too............so the odds are still against you since you will be foraying into their territory tom....


----------



## Raghav Talwar (May 12, 2005)

I love strategy games.My fav game is AOE:The rise of rome.


----------



## sujithtom (May 12, 2005)

rohanbee said:
			
		

> sujithtom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well if i understood well wat u said i think i have said the same thing in my quote.
"Strike them when they r kids??? Don't forget we r also kids at tht time"
+ since most of the area is unexplored in will be huge mistake to attack at first itself


----------



## escape7 (May 12, 2005)

i completely agree with u. first explore the entire area then plan ur attack, outposts here come in handy


----------



## sumitava_b (May 13, 2005)

Well well well....lotsa kids n adults discussions.....Lemme clear my point of view....I never meant to say that we should shoot in dark, that starting attack without forming a decent defence or exploring the entire area.

What my policy is try to be the first person to launch an attack...May be in first 1 or 2 attacks u may be outdone (but the wreakage on the victim will be havoc, as they r caught offhand), but during that time u must continuously upgrade ur defence as well as offence. This will hamper the process of upgradation of ur enemies. 

After that take ur full-grown army and dust off the enemies who are still spending time and resources repairing the damages that u have done initially. I am agreed with Tom that in some maps like Conqurers Campaign, this strategy is absurd. In those games u r in backfoot right from the begining. No point in attacking first. I got this strategy useful only when enemy and me are begining the game from same stage. 

Is there any fun left if u r playing for a draw, if not lose?


----------



## sujithtom (May 13, 2005)

No there r no fun left Sumitava. But if any ppl haven't noticed this yet (I am taking abt ordinary game modes not Conquerers Campaign) no matter how big the enemy is they always come to attack us in twos and threes.They never come together and attack us. This makes the game as simple as child play and boring. But this is not the case in Conqurers Campaign. The bots r smater than othr modes and there is only 50% or less chance for u to win. This is why i like Conqurers Campaign


----------



## sumitava_b (May 13, 2005)

Agreed Tom, Conqurers Campaign is altogether a different ball game. I accepted this in my previous mail too.

 However, help needed from MODERATOR. Please make this popular thread (See the reply:view ratio for this thread. Its almost 1:6.5, one of the lowest   I would say. Hats off to Stategy gamers!) a STICKY one so that everybody can find this thread atop. Waiting for the action...


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 13, 2005)

Haven't we discussed enough AoE already? Anyone here like Command & Conquer? Especially Red Alert 2 and Yuri's Revenge.


----------



## sujithtom (May 13, 2005)

Yeah sumitava is rite. Thsi thread is so popular.Plz  mods make this thread sticky.

Dr Varun why don't u start discussing abt those games ppl will automatically follow ur path


----------



## g0rd0n (May 13, 2005)

this thread has become very popular. Even my vote goes "make it a sticky"   

Now i love most of the strategy & RPG games , & ppl i have great news for all u strategy lovers like me (u may already know abt it or not),

Well one of the best strategy games which was released in 2003 was *RISE OF NATIONS* , well it was a great game ,  now it seems, sequel to Rise of Nations is ready to be released very soon , its called * RISE OF NATIONS :RISE OF LEGENDS* ,  well  its gonno be totally diff from the first , well it will be featuring a history-versus-fantasy conflict rather than the purely historic focus of its predecessor. :roll: 

AND another thing it will have a new 3D Engine rather than that 2D like in Rise of Nations.

Take a look at  the screenshots 
here


----------



## escape7 (May 13, 2005)

Any body here who has played Tiberian Suns?


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 13, 2005)

escape7 said:
			
		

> Any body here who has played Tiberian Suns?


Yes I have. I play anything and everything in the Command & Conquer series.
Tiberian Sun wasn't one of Westwood's better games. Still an average game by Westwood is better than a good game by most other developers.


----------



## escape7 (May 13, 2005)

i enjoyed playing that game, an FPS was also released based on this...that was also good.


----------



## pallavnawani (May 14, 2005)

escape7 said:
			
		

> i enjoyed playing that game, an FPS was also released based on this...that was also good.



Yes, I have played Tiberian Sun, and also the FPS. The FPS was good in parts. It started to get very difficult and frustating at the end, but the most annoying thing was that you had to protect people, and those brainless people had a habit of running ahead and getting killed. And then you had to wait for 5 minutes to reload the game. Grrr.

Pallav


----------



## CyCo (May 14, 2005)

sujithtom said:
			
		

> No there r no fun left Sumitava. But if any ppl haven't noticed this yet (I am taking abt ordinary game modes not Conquerers Campaign) no matter how big the enemy is they always come to attack us in twos and threes.They never come together and attack us. This makes the game as simple as child play and boring. But this is not the case in Conqurers Campaign. The bots r smater than othr modes and there is only 50% or less chance for u to win. This is why i like Conqurers Campaign



the thing abt conquerors is that u cant really play hardest coz its unfair .. they start out with 2000 of each resource whereas u have only 200 .. so its not really that they play better just that they can make stuff faster than u and u cant as its not possible .. so its fun if u want a really long game [like i played once 2 on5 hardest] but not so good for playin multiplayer ...


----------



## CyCo (May 14, 2005)

rohanbee said:
			
		

> escape7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i disagree .. 
again i clarify this is for multiplayer 

my defense will just be my base havin 2-3 castles in the direction where my enemy is.. thats it .. and the rest of it is that when my army gets made the gather point is in that direction where the enemy may come  from ... so .. i dont need a defense ...


----------



## CyCo (May 14, 2005)

escape7 said:
			
		

> nice strategey.................
> 
> by the way, i connect to the net using r-connect(reliance) FWP,  i try to play aoe on the net, but the connection doesnot go thru. How do i do it, i just can't go to a webworld etc everyday to play aoe



try using gamespy .. it will detect AOE on ur comp .. and u may need to d/l a latest patch 1.0c or sumthin but that u can ask the ppl playin on gamespy and they only will tell u ...


----------



## CyCo (May 14, 2005)

sujithtom said:
			
		

> Well This is my AoE strategy:
> 
> Build a wall around as soon as possible. All gates will be locked (I will wall in all the resourses in the area). Then plant fully upgraded archers throughout the side of wall (Elite Longbow if britons). At first make only a few but strong and fast melee fighters. They can be used to to take care of Siegh units outside archers range.
> 
> ...



good for single player ... bad for multiplayer ...


----------



## CyCo (May 14, 2005)

sorry net ws down so had to reply to many posts at 1 time .... 

1 ques open to ne1 ..

in a normal [not turbo random] what is ur advance time to castle age ?? [to find out press F11 when u play]
the game speed shd b fast ... and u start with normal resources , dark age , random map etcetc

i jsut wanted to kno .. 
earlier when i used to play a lot it was arnd 17:10 but now its more like 19 or 20 ... 


ALSO, the strategies which most of u r discussin are for single player .. ne1 who plays multiplayer here ??????? and can add to my strategy here at the bottom of *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=19307&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=30


also, mod can u make this thread sticky ??


----------



## Satissh S (May 14, 2005)

Hey! No reply to my post yet!   Help Please!  In The Barbarossa Scenario 5 * The March Of Barbarossa* , how do you get past that saracen navy! In easy mode I Had no problems in landing my troops in the coast  opposite to the constantinople. But in Hard mode the saracen Navy Sinks all my transports in mid sea! Help Please! How Would it be if we directly attack and threaten the constantinople's Hagia Sophia Wonder With our Siege. I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## sujithtom (May 14, 2005)

CyCo said:
			
		

> sujithtom said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well don't say u can't win. U can surely win but ur win % will fall from 50% to some 10%. U can still win if u plan ur strategy well.

And if you are about to fail....psst try cheats cough hem.

Wow i am making the 100ths post here. Yet this thread is not sticky


----------



## CyCo (May 14, 2005)

i didnt say u cant win and the %age shd b more than 10 ... its just that its not so much fun playin with comp as multiplayer

multiplayer ROCKS !!!

and only the loserz use cheats .. so lets remover that comment ................


----------



## escape7 (May 14, 2005)

seriously CyCo, multiplayer sure rocks, but most of us don't have that amount of time to spend. In singleplayer we can save and then continue sometime later.


----------



## CyCo (May 15, 2005)

ya ... i get u .. 
but i was tryin to talk to the ppl who played AOE seriously like me in tourneys ...


----------



## sandeeprao (May 15, 2005)

has anyone played "lord of the rings:war of the rings"??? or has anyone played "fate of the dragons"??/


----------



## escape7 (May 15, 2005)

Guys, what do u think about the story of
 warcraft-III, our hero joining the undead...


----------



## CyCo (May 16, 2005)

what abt some other strategy games .. i think AOE III has taken the home city concept [read it at gamespy.com] from RON .. coz RON was the first game i feel which had the concept of developing successfully cavalry and all into tanks with introducin a new resource to b gathered ... otherwise empire earth 1 was there but 13 ages made it really painful to play ...

1 thing i think AOE III has really ripped off from RON is the final battle thing .. in RON in the last age there are 3 or 4 options available to decide the fate of the game and they require HUGE resources .. Same thing in the AOE III review ..

what do u ppl think ???


----------



## sujithtom (May 16, 2005)

Guys here goes the screenies of A.R.S.N.A.L Extended Power. The graphics may not be that good but the game rocks. This screenies were taken from World War (a World War II recreation)

*img159.echo.cx/img159/7893/screen010ay.th.jpg

When world goes on flame...

*img159.echo.cx/img159/5568/screen022lr.th.jpg

Peace at home... My HQ


----------



## [flAsh] (May 16, 2005)

Has anybody played Close Combat and Comand and Conquer series


----------



## esumitkumar (May 16, 2005)

How about Thief II ?


----------



## escape7 (May 16, 2005)

Why don't we discuss about one game only, that way we'll have a nice interactive session.


----------



## [flAsh] (May 16, 2005)

escape7 said:
			
		

> Why don't we discuss about one game only, that way we'll have a nice interactive session.



Everybody doesn't like same game sadly but this is tru   
Everybody wants 2 share his/her interest


----------



## sujithtom (May 16, 2005)

Both Flash and escape7 has a point. If we choose only one game it  will be good (like wat happened to AOE a few posts back) but the same ppl will post abt it over and over again and other ppl may not reply since they may not like tht game much......


----------



## sumitava_b (May 17, 2005)

No probs....we'll cover each and every strategy game present on the earth (Am I being little over-confident?  ) so that everybody will get turn to pour their inputs  .....

To involve more viewers we can discuss simultaneously two games at a time, but not more than that. Otherwise it would be too difficult to watch this thread.....


----------



## rohanbee (May 17, 2005)

[flAsh said:
			
		

> ]Has anybody played Close Combat and Comand and Conquer series



Then lets discuss the Command & conquer series:- I only played C & C Red alert though. Any other fans of this version??


----------



## netcracker (May 17, 2005)

I am A Big Fan C&C:Generals and Zero Hour.The Graphics are amazing and so is the Story....Btw Anybody Heard of the game called Earth 2150?


----------



## Satissh S (May 17, 2005)

escape7 said:
			
		

> Guys, what do u think about the story of
> warcraft-III, our hero joining the undead...


Heck! I Don't Consider Arthas a hero. Thrall , Grom and Jaina are the Real heroes along with the Druids in the night elves. Arthas kills his own father because he wants to fulfil his vengeance. He takes the cursed sword of Frostmourne and turns into a wretched creature. He releases all the evil and brings the Burning Legion back. He Kills his own friends such as Uther and Antonidas. He is also responsible for the death of Muradin. So can it be concluded Arthas Sucks


----------



## Satissh S (May 17, 2005)

By the way, What of Empire Earth ,Mythology and RON. Do you guys know that in the latest expansion of Ron, the Thrones and patriots they have added civs such as Indians Americans and Persians. We haven't discussed about Commandos III Destination Berlin. Surely, it's quite tough and requires a lot of planning, strategy and team co-ordination.


----------



## sumitava_b (May 17, 2005)

C&C is a nice game with splendid game-play. Story is good too. But I hate those game videoes. Man, americans make other countries' statesmen look like a bunch of jokers!!   Imagine some other country's game-devlopers make american president a big fool in a game, what american will do with that country next day?  

Other than that I really enjoyed the game. particularly in Yuri's revenge, those superpowers like iron curtain and all are really superb


----------



## anubhav_har (May 17, 2005)

has anyone played age of wonders II


----------



## escape7 (May 17, 2005)

I think this thread is going dead!


----------



## escape7 (May 18, 2005)

What do expansion packs do?


----------



## sumitava_b (May 18, 2005)

Generally expansion packs to a paricular game add a few more scenario or campaign in that game. It will be installed on the platform of the original game. Like, Yuri's revenge is an expansion pack of C&C II. After installing this pack, you will get a new team (called something like psycho, I forgot  ) apart from America, Russia etc. I found that team better than any other previous team. There will a new campaign where Yuri, former right hand of Russia's president, captured the president and takes the control. The story is nice and good. 

In one word, its kind of value-adding to the present game.


----------



## rohanbee (May 18, 2005)

escape7 said:
			
		

> What do expansion packs do?



Simply put Expansion packs are basically ad-ons to existing games. These WILL NOT work if the original game is not loaded onto your computer. 
These are quite the in-thing now days. They are usually made for simulator, startegy, based games as these sometimes have an engine which becomes so popular that the consumers would prefer additions rather than a totally brand new game!!!
At the end of the day it ia also a good way to make quick money for game developers as they have already done the main work, and the expansions usually sell for almost as much as the original game.


----------



## escape7 (May 18, 2005)

Is there any expansion pack available in the market for AOE-II age of kings...New Delhi/Gurgaon only............where?


----------



## sumitava_b (May 18, 2005)

I dont think there is any expansion pack for AOE series. Please correct me.


----------



## sumitava_b (May 19, 2005)

rohanbee said:
			
		

> [flAsh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what happened to you, gamers? Is there none who enjoyed C&C? 

In C&C, I liked that harvesting funda. That's cool way 8)  to generate recources and also fight with enemies to get hold of remaining recources. 

Defending your town in C&C is little bit fun. I used to put my human armies inside those tall multi-storied buildings. By that way ur army will be safe and secure and ready to bang bang!   In the start of the game, I generally used to fill all the building around enemy base with infantry. That way u can stop them moving out of their base. Basically a siege policy  . After that expand ur machineries and give a final blow.


----------



## rohanbee (May 19, 2005)

The one thing i love about  c & c is the ability to garrison buildings. 
and the para-trooping feature has been one of my fav things. You could drop down a small plattoon of soldiers anywhere on the field and make lightning attacks on enemy harvesters. 
Sumitava how many times have you played it. I finished the russian and american campaignes 4 times each in Red alert....


----------



## sumitava_b (May 19, 2005)

Sorry, Rohan. I completed each campaign only once  . Was it necessary to complete them more than single time? I didnt understand that  .......

In the initial stage of a game, I try to explore and capture as many harvesting field as possible  on the entire map. Just keep producing harvester.It has got a good armour too, so it is good at fighting in critical situations. During exploring, if I find enemy's harvester I employ my entire to blow that off. Computer will be kept busy to use its limited resources to create the replacements of the destroyed harvesters. That way you will be able to cut the rate of pregress down by a substantial amount, even if at the cost of the loss of some of ur infantry (thats okay because u can anytime produce infanry until and unless u r running out of harvesters).

I felt that Yuri's team is more powerful than American or Russian team. Some of their uncanny powers, i found amazing. Their army's (I am not able to remember their name...Psycho, isnt it?  :roll: Oh God, What is happening to me?) brain-controlling power  ....awesome, man.

The best thing American army has is Nuclear weapon, apart from paratroopers. Those are amazing in  crunching a strong enemy base.


----------



## rohanbee (May 19, 2005)

sumitava_b said:
			
		

> Sorry, Rohan. I completed each campaign only once  . Was it necessary to complete them more than single time? I didnt understand that  .......



No no i didn't mean that. What i meant was that i have played all of the missions in the campaign 4 times. that is played mission 1 thru 9 and then again and again   

Then i made some custom missions and played them as well.

I think you are talking about C & C:yuri's revenge i have not played that. As far as i remember in C&C :Red Alert the Nuclear weapon was the domain of the Russian Armed Forces!


----------



## sumitava_b (May 19, 2005)

Rohan, Ohhho ur idea is very good to get some serious expertise on a game. Keep revising them 8) .

Again I messed up in remembering the details of C$C (I played it one year back). Yeah, u r right. Nuclear weapon is the property of russia. Thanks for correcting, Rohan.  

Anyway I am getting a feeling that this discussion is getting two-men's mission.   If any other gamer feel that we should discuss any other game  along with C&C also please come up with the idea. Or post with ur strategies in C&C too  .


----------



## sumitava_b (May 20, 2005)

What happened, Gamers   Running out of strategy or eventually, games


----------



## Satissh S (May 20, 2005)

I'm Gonna start playing C&C. Whatz the latest version guys  I'm Gonna buy it.


----------



## sumitava_b (May 20, 2005)

Acc to my knowledge (which is always limited, u know that  ), Red Alert2 and Yuri's revenge expansion. Can anybody confirm this?


----------



## escape7 (May 20, 2005)

sumitava_b said:
			
		

> What happened, Gamers   Running out of strategy or eventually, games



Games for me.................


----------



## rohanbee (May 20, 2005)

Ok here is the low down:-
*Command and Conquer* (developer Westwood) has basic these types or versions quite different from one another and similar also in some sense:-

 C & C -- The first one  Focusing on the global conflict between the fictional Global Defense Initiative (read "NATO with a budget problem") and Brotherhood of Nod (read "Illuminati meets Warsaw Pact") organizations. They later came out with a Gold edition too. Quite useless though.

 C & C (Red Alert) -- Start of one of the most successful series where The Allied forces fight the Russians.......classic cold war battles. Same time frame as Dune2, Warcraft2 both of which excellent games in their own right.

 C & C (Red Alert) Counter strike -- An expansion to the Red alert series. Never did well and had nothing much to offer. Quite Forgettable.

 C & C (Red Alert)  The Aftermath --  Is a heck of a deal that practically turns Red Alert into an entirely new game. Basically an expansion for the original game with new units and maps.

 C & C (Red Alert) Covert Operations -- Contrary to belief not a sequel to Red Alert but rather a new game in itself. Flopped badly and nothing much to offer but just stuff put from the original game but with new missions and a cheper price tag. 

 C & C (Tiberian Sun) -- Tiberian Sun takes few risks, and feels and plays just like the original Command & Conquer. Nothing much to this game after Red Alert.

 C & C (Red Alert2) -- Bigger better graphics. My personal favourite among all the series. Same thing where the Allied and Russians fight each other but an added twist with Yuri (russian side)

 C & C (Red Alert2) Yuri's Revenge -- All its new features combine to make Yuri's Revenge ideal or even downright necessary for anyone who enjoyed Red Alert 2. A continuation to the saga of red alert.

 C & C (Generals) -- Generals is easily one of the best Command & Conquer games yet, with the impressive visuals and highly refined and accessible gameplay that have come to characterize the best entries in this genre. It includes 3 factions
Usa -- With a very Hi-tech Army at your command
China -- Strenght in numbers
GLA -- Global Liberation Army -- a terrorist outfit faction made out of many rag tag groups but with excessive speed & stealth.

 C & C (Generals) Zero Hour -- Yhis is the latest offereing from Westwood. An Expansion pack for Generals. Improve on original gameplay and ensures the longivity for this ever popular C&C series. 

The distribuitors for them is www.gamemasti.com in india. You can buy directly from there as well or from a retailer i guess. 

C&C generals -- Rs.1499/-
C&C Yuris revenge -- Rs.699/- (needs original C&C red alert to play!!)


----------



## sumitava_b (May 20, 2005)

Adding to the info, there was one more version of C&C....Renegade. This one introduced a array of weapon of mass destruction like, Tiberium Auto Rifle, Chemical Sprayer and the devastating Personal Ion Cannon...nothing much other than this....

If u r gonna buy C&C, buy red alert2...that is too good. I havnt played General. heard that is too rocking!!


----------



## rohanbee (May 20, 2005)

I think Renegade does not qualify as a startegy game. Its a FPS (first person shooter) .......
cheers


----------



## sumitava_b (May 20, 2005)

Yeah u r right. I was just informing satish it as a part of the C&C series, not as a strategy game........


----------



## deathvirus_me (May 20, 2005)

Any of u guys like Zoo Tycoon ????


----------



## sumitava_b (May 20, 2005)

Nice game......knew a lot about animals during game play  

But those campaigns, I found them a bit easy to achieve. What do you say?


----------



## escape7 (May 20, 2005)

Yeah. i agree. I used to play that a few years ago. A bit easy, and a bit difficult too. 
_ Time ka pata hi nahi chalta tha! _


----------



## escape7 (May 21, 2005)

On C&C : 
i've played Tiberian Sun from the above given list. That game was nice. I used laser fences to protect my base and a few sams & a little bit of infantry, 2 titans, and turrets etc. The rest made up my attack force. I also kept a few harvesters(4). 
While playing with NOD i used the stealth tank to explore. 
_This was one of my first strategy games._


----------



## rohanbee (May 21, 2005)

Tiberian sun never got good reviews from anywhere. U'r the first. i guessit pailed in comparison to the other C& C versions..........Or did you just play that one?


----------



## escape7 (May 21, 2005)

rohanbee said:
			
		

> Tiberian sun never got good reviews from anywhere. U'r the first. i guessit pailed in comparison to the other C& C versions..........Or did you just play that one?



I used to play this game 2-3 years back, i used to enjoy playing it. 
I guess u r right, it pailed in comparison to other c&c. But this game is nice, u'll not get bored playing it, there r some challenging levels also.


----------



## CyCo (May 21, 2005)

hey .. 

i played ra1 and it ws good ..

ra2 rocked !! it was much better than the first one .. and the mods for it were very good and made the game interestin enuff to play over and over ...

i din play yuris revenge but i did play generals and feel that it isnt in the same class as ra2 ..


----------



## CyCo (May 21, 2005)

hey .. 

i played ra1 and it ws good ..

ra2 rocked !! it was much better than the first one .. and the mods for it were very good and made the game interestin enuff to play over and over ...

i din play yuris revenge but i did play generals and feel that it isnt in the same class as ra2 ..

are the tycoons and all included in this post ???


----------



## escape7 (May 21, 2005)

CyCo said:
			
		

> are the tycoons and all included in this post ???


Well as they require a li'l bit of thinking & planning, i think they can be discussed here.


what is ra1, ra2 etc.......


----------



## escape7 (May 21, 2005)

how silly of me 
ra : "Red Alert"


----------



## escape7 (May 22, 2005)

What happened, no strategic game lovers left here?


----------



## sumitava_b (May 22, 2005)

CyCo said:
			
		

> are the tycoons and all included in this post ???



@Cyco, you are welcome if you wanna discuss tycoons here. They r one helluva strategy game indeed.....

Please come forward................


----------



## escape7 (May 22, 2005)

Zoo Tycoon 2 is the best so far. What do u guys think about that.


----------



## CyCo (May 23, 2005)

yuck .. y wd u wanna control animals .. i have been playuin tycoons for ages now .. railroad tycoon was quite good .. but in the end i stuck to rollercoaster tycoon .. and it latest version rocks !! u can actually design custom fireworks and all .. its really really ccool .. 
AND NOTHIN BEATS THE THRILL OF MAKIN UR OWN ROLLER COASTER !!!


----------



## sumitava_b (May 23, 2005)

CyCo said:
			
		

> yuck .. y wd u wanna control animals .. i have been playuin tycoons for ages now .. railroad tycoon was quite good .. but in the end i stuck to rollercoaster tycoon .. and it latest version rocks !! u can actually design custom fireworks and all .. its really really ccool ..
> AND NOTHIN BEATS THE THRILL OF MAKIN UR OWN ROLLER COASTER !!!



@Cyco, Zoo tycoon is not controlling animal. If u have played it already u may know that u have to take a lot of headache to design the zoo plan, setting the shops and facility to entertain the visitors other than putting up suitable cages for animals. If u say making the cage suitable for animas is sort of controlling them, its really ur choice. No offence..... 

However, I havnt played roller coaster  . Can anyone tell me hows that game?


----------



## escape7 (May 23, 2005)

Roller Coaster tycoon is good,though i was never able to play it properly.

@CyCo : Zoo Tycoon is not only about contoling animals.  ,looks like u never played this game before  , or u didn't like it,  or u were not able to run the zoos u made


----------



## sumitava_b (May 23, 2005)

escape7 said:
			
		

> Roller Coaster tycoon is good,though i was never able to play it properly.
> quote]
> 
> I wanted to know about basic game-play and objectives of Roller Coaster Tycoon.


----------



## pallavnawani (May 23, 2005)

sumitava_b said:
			
		

> Putting up suitable cages for animals. If u say making the cage suitable for animas is sort of controlling them, its really ur choice. No offence.....



Making cages for animals? Where are the Animal Right Activists? This game should be banned!!


----------



## sumitava_b (May 23, 2005)

pallavnawani said:
			
		

> sumitava_b said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool down, Pallav. Its my mistake. I didnt mean for cage actually, but making fences around the the place where a particular animal is residing. You know that is xtremely necessary to keep the visitors safe (otherwise human rights activists will come up to break the hell down!!  )  

So no need to call animal activists. Njoy the game.


----------



## escape7 (May 23, 2005)

what the hell r u guys doing


----------



## sumitava_b (May 23, 2005)

Oopppsss..we got little diverted.  ..okay, lets get back to the point.....   

Yet I havnt got any reply of my query about Roller Coaster even after it being so popular game?  :roll:  :roll:  :roll:


----------



## rohanbee (May 23, 2005)

Yes, i was playing Roller Coaster Tycoon 3 two months back. A very addictive business sim. In it you make your theme park and place various rides in them. 
But.........
the main objective here is to create your own roller coasters. At the end of the day they will be the main attraction of your theme park..........The mission series of the game throws around 15 odd challenges at you and  you have to complete them.
main features that i loved--
Building your own coaster
and the ultimate thrill is
Riding it.........

Its quite and engrossing game i will definately give it 4/5 marks. 1 mark less cause it is taxing on the system and you need a good graphics card as its mem requirements are much higher than the min.system specs written on the game box!~


----------



## GameAddict (May 23, 2005)

*Any Jagged Alliance fans?*

Hi Strategy Lovers,

Anybody played Jagged Alliance 2/UB/WF ? I completed the expansion Unfinished Buisness, before the original one   

You can discuss the strategy with me. I am not  much into Strategy, but this game (Turn Based Strategy) really hooked me for weeks.

And I rate is the Best Game, I have ever played.

Bye!

GA


----------



## sumitava_b (May 24, 2005)

Seems like nobody around has played that game Jagged Alliance mentioned by GA, atleast not me  . 

GA, if u r so fascinated about that game can u please elaborate a liitle about that game so that we can also consider it for buying.


----------



## GameAddict (May 24, 2005)

*Here is it!*



			
				sumitava_b said:
			
		

> Seems like nobody around has played that game Jagged Alliance mentioned by GA, atleast not me  .
> 
> GA, if u r so fascinated about that game can u please elaborate a please about that game so that we can also consider it for buying.



Sure! Here are the links of Game Reviews and Screenshots.Check them out and then we will talk 

AVault Seal of Excellence: 
www.avault.com/reviews/review_temp.asp?game=ja2&page=1

GameSpot Review:
www.gamespot.com/pc/strategy/jaggedalliance2/review.html

The beauty of the game is that inspite of poor/no marketing and hype it has a cult following, entirely because of its fans. 

Bye!

GA


----------



## sumitava_b (May 24, 2005)

Thanks GA. The review is quite a long indeed. I will get back to you very soon.


----------



## anuraag_01 (May 24, 2005)

and what bout commandos??

i think beyond the call of duty was great.
 yes aoe and aom rock....can't wait for aoeIII, it's coming soon....


----------



## rohanbee (May 24, 2005)

Yup !!!
Loved commandoes. I used walk-through in quite a few of the missions though............


----------



## sumitava_b (May 24, 2005)

rohanbee said:
			
		

> Yup !!!
> Loved commandoes. I used walk-through in quite a few of the missions though............



You said it!! You'll definitely need walk-through in some missions if u want to save some nights!!   Amazing game!! but sometime too exhausting to complete all the maneuvers there, especially with green berret who doesnt have any hi-fi skills, except strong biceps!!


----------



## Dipen01 (May 24, 2005)

CyCo said:
			
		

> yuck .. y wd u wanna control animals .. i have been playuin tycoons for ages now .. railroad tycoon was quite good .. but in the end i stuck to rollercoaster tycoon .. and it latest version rocks !! u can actually design custom fireworks and all .. its really really ccool ..
> AND NOTHIN BEATS THE THRILL OF MAKIN UR OWN ROLLER COASTER !!!




 hey cyco..

    Even i am big fan of Roller coster tycoon... have played 1st part... even palyed second demo... the second one sucked hard... even graphicsd were unrealistic... 
    heard that the latest one is damn good...


   Even i live in Pune.. so may be if u dont mind i can borrow it from you..
BTW i live near FC.. what abt u..Its ok even if u dont to share  


  anyways...


 Cheers..
  Dipen


----------



## sumitava_b (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Any Jagged Alliance fans?*



			
				GameAddict said:
			
		

> Hi Strategy Lovers,
> 
> Anybody played Jagged Alliance 2/UB/WF ? I completed the expansion Unfinished Buisness, before the original one
> 
> ...



GA, just gone through the rame review of JA2. Quite a good game. But little on the dark side, hiring mercineries/killers, training them to kill people......But its okay if u r above 21!! 8)  8) 

From the review, it seems that the graphics in the game is not that eye-candy. How did u find it?

However, i am going to add this game to the list of games that I will play soon.


----------



## GameAddict (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Any Jagged Alliance fans?*



			
				sumitava_b said:
			
		

> GameAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The good points of the game are the uniqueness of 50 or so mercenaries and dialogues.Every merc. has a character, distinct voice, his/her own whims and comfort level with other mercs. So you can have two mercs who are compatible with each other, and work very well if both are together.On the other hand, if two mercs hate each other, they will keep taunting and after some time one of them will leave. Adds a twist to the game! 

Yes, graphics are pre-2003, dated, I must say, but still quite good and weapons effects (Gun fire, Grenade, Rockets, Knives etc.) is impressive.Just wait for JA 3/3D to appear...it has very good graphics.

And the dialogues are hilarious for foreign mercs. like Russians, Chinese and French, in thier own accents and cultural biases. 

Give it a try! You won't regret it! 

GA


----------



## Satissh S (May 25, 2005)

rohanbee said:
			
		

> Yup !!!
> Loved commandoes. I used walk-through in quite a few of the missions though............


You are right rohan! Commandos 3 Destination Berlin is quite tough. It's Hard to finish it.:roll: But Here's a strategy that will help you guys kill most of the guards.

*Ambushing*
First u'll have to ensure that atleast two of your men have the gun with unlimited ammo, then select the using right click drag box. Next press *A* to enable cover mode and [ctrl]+Right click on the direction of the path where u want the enemy to come. Next use your other man (Preferably green beret) to distract enemy soldiers to your ambushing place either by knocking in the door using fists or by appearing b4 them for a short while and then running towards the ambushing place or shooting with a gun. You will be able to kill a lot of guards by this method.

If you have Sapper and a mantrap u can also place it in the way to kill him.

U can also use the decoy for the same purpose.

cheers 

Satish


----------



## sumitava_b (May 25, 2005)

Satissh S said:
			
		

> *Ambushing*
> First u'll have to ensure that atleast two of your men have the gun with unlimited ammo, then select the using right click drag box. Next press *A* to enable cover mode and [ctrl]+Right click on the direction of the path where u want the enemy to come. Next use your other man (Preferably green beret) to distract enemy soldiers to your ambushing place either by knocking in the door using fists or by appearing b4 them for a short while and then running towards the ambushing place or shooting with a gun. You will be able to kill a lot of guards by this method.
> 
> If you have Sapper and a mantrap u can also place it in the way to kill him.
> ...



Satish, ur strategy is okay until and unless ur green beret gets attention of too many guerds. Many times after a alarm raised, a group of guerds (sometime with dogs  ) generally visits the area. Also using green beret as a bait is quite risky. Slight sloppiness may get him shot  .

Using mantrap to kill guerds is really a pain in hand. In one mission, I had to do that to kill some 20 guerds  . Setting the trap and taking the dead body away to some covered place everytime is tiresome.

The best part of the gameplay is when the guy with specs (i forgot the name) gets a enemy uniform. Wear that and start playing like invisible


----------



## rohanbee (May 25, 2005)

yes very good point there!


----------



## sumitava_b (May 26, 2005)

In commandos, I think no particular strategy should necessarily be successful for the entire game. Each mission has its own agenda. Like in a certain mission, one out of your four or three army men will be proactive mainly. Others generally just play a supporting role. For example, in one mission u need to go around with sapper only. You cant tackle with all ur recources.

So in each mission, I just used to take my time to observe all the obstacles and analysis which one of my army men will be useful for this mission according to their own pros and cons.


----------



## rohanbee (May 26, 2005)

Thats what so beautifull about the game. It has these various characters that you need to utilise fully to complete the game. This is what keeps it so engrossing and playable all the time.


----------



## Satissh S (May 26, 2005)

sumitava_b said:
			
		

> Satissh S said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, It's the Spy! Watch out though, Some germans such as the getsapo seargent can still identify and attack him!

Again if you think using GB as a bait is risky then try this. When you watch out the line of sight of the german soldiers, when it's red it means they are a bit alert. When it's green it's normal. The above strategy i told requires some serious practice. When you are near a door, don't blindly enter it use the examine mode* 'z' * and click on the door to see what's going behind! Don't worry about the dogs if u have the thief u can use the dog food to kill them easily. 

When behind a boor use the fist icon and slam on it, the guard will be alerted and now quickly double click on a safe location to have the GB run there this will surely create noise and the guard standing near the door would be shot down by u'r men!

Remember u'r men aren't soldiers to shoot as a group and go after the enemy as in conquerors. u'r men are the commandos the have to sneak behind the enemy and kill. If there are 4 to 5 soldiers at a bunch roaming here and there and your sapper is at a location close to them then use the gas grenade. Don't forget to wear the gas mask while doing this or your man will also faint :roll: . Also after doing this get u'r green beret quickly and stun all of them and tie them up. Give their weapons to u'r team. Always dispatch enemy soldiers one by one silently using green beret's Knife or thief's piano wire. If they are coming in bunch a lot far from u. Then throw grenades or moltov cocktail. While all u'r men can throw grenade, only the sapper can throw the cocktail. Using the sniper rifle is also good but u won't get much ammo for it.

cheers

satish


----------



## Satissh S (May 26, 2005)

Er. Sorry for re-posting i forgot about the mines. Yes, In some chokepoints where the enemy enters as a bunch place the Anti-Personal mine there using u'r sapper. In a scenario in the last mission of normandy a tank wud come at u, use the anti tank Mine there and blow up the tank or use the sapper's bazooka and blow up the tank. While some of these will be available by default u'll have to search the nearby boxes to find the others.

I Agree with u sumit each mission needs it's own strategy. But there are some comman strategies in commandos too. Bet u guys didn't know this, not only the spy but all u'r men can wear an enemy soldier uniform and pass through the light line of sight of the guards without being detected!
Avoid getting into the darker section or into those getsapo seargents.

The Germans who'll identify the spy even if he's in officers uniform:
1. Getsapo Seargend
2. Tripod Machine Gunner
3. The guy with the dobber man dog
4. If u'r wearing the Light green color uniform then ever the other officers who're wearing the same color uniform will identify u.
5. It u'r wearing the Black color uniform then the light green color officer won't identify u but the black guy will.
6. Enemy Snipers

cheers

satish


----------



## anubhaw (May 26, 2005)

*other gr8 1s....*

"syberia"!!!!never heard of it.... must hav been good but sorry i didnt play it.... altho iv played another such uncommon game : "Warlords: Battlecry".... it was waaaaaaaaaaay fun playin it  .... all the bounty huntin 4 d "crowns".... hirin of merceneries.... facin ambushes.... it was fun....my big bro always asked me y d hell did i play it,n i cant xplain it 2 him....can any else????


----------



## anubhaw (May 26, 2005)

*commandoes 1 n 2 rocked!!!!*


ya d 1st 2 installments of commandoes wer fantastically soooooperb....
i cant say much bout d 3rd 1 cuz i havnt actually played it....but of wat i hav hurd, it is not as good as a 3rd sequel 4 such a cool game shud b....


----------



## Satissh S (May 26, 2005)

*Re: commandoes 1 n 2 rocked!!!!*



			
				anubhaw said:
			
		

> ya d 1st 2 installments of commandoes wer fantastically soooooperb....
> i cant say much bout d 3rd 1 cuz i havnt actually played it....but of wat i hav hurd, it is not as good as a 3rd sequel 4 such a cool game shud b....


 U 'r Right anubhaw, but did they say anything abt the gameplay. It Rocks. There are a lot of possibilities now, and actually u can pick (steal) virtually anything u'r enemy has and use it! Isn't it nice.I have played Behind the Enemy Lines ,  Beyond the call of duty and destination Berlin. All the 3 are very good in their own right. Also don't Judge any game by just somebody's words. Experience it Yourself!


----------



## CyCo (May 26, 2005)

hey im back ..

a sorry to all  the zoo tycoon fans ..
i really havent played much of the game .. i didnt really find it absorbin ..

rollercoaster tycoon 1 was awesome .. 2 was not at all good considerin they just put in more shops and rides .. its was more like an addon ..

but RCT3 was AWESOME .. from designin the coasters to creatin ur own fireworks .. its really really good ..
worth a buy .. 

but it requires hours and hours of gameply so u better have time on ur hands .. say like in the holidays ... 

*******BTW TO ALL THE AOE FANS************
goto
*www.gamespot.com/pc/strategy/ageofempiresiii/preview_6125816.html

that is a small , but good preview of AOE and in the downloads section there are 4 sexy vids of aoe III battle scenes .... definitely worth a d/l .. they are approx 15MB each .. check them out !!


----------



## sumitava_b (May 27, 2005)

Just read the review of AOEIII. The idea of "Home city" is interesting. The review really puts the foot on the pedal although it seems that the reviewer has written it after playing some initial stages only. Good enough! just cant wait for this game.......


----------



## rohanbee (May 27, 2005)

Hey no fans of roller coaster tycoon 3 here??


----------



## harsh singh (May 27, 2005)

*Hey there are fans of RCT3*

how can one forget Roller Coaster Tycoon with its rich details and maps


----------



## sumitava_b (May 27, 2005)

*Re: Hey there are fans of RCT3*



			
				harsh singh said:
			
		

> how can one forget Roller Coaster Tycoon with its rich details and maps



Only a single liner from Harsh  who is seemed to njoyed the game :roll:  :roll: This is a forum for strategic gamers. So please discuss the nuances of strategy games, not just one-line comment. That way we can know lot about games, no matter whether u have played it or not .........


----------



## Satissh S (May 27, 2005)

*Just a gentle reminder!*

Hey! What happened to u gamers? u think we've had enough of conquerors or Kings! Then lets discuss some other game may be RON or roller coaster tycoon or even AOM titans ,empire earth ,Rome total war ,C&C ,WarCraft 3etc., *I don't want to see a great thread like this Going Dead*.Please select a popular strategy game and lets discuss it here!


----------



## CyCo (May 27, 2005)

hey PPL !!! 
rohanbee u cd read my post just 2 abv urs .. i just mentioned RCT3 there .. and didnt get any replies to that ...

satissh S ... i luv to discuss that and if u read thru the forum u will note some reallllllyy long posts frm me on some games .. AOE , CandC , Rome etc .. so u cd quote and reply to those ..


----------



## rohanbee (May 28, 2005)

Hey Cyco really sorry about that. Good to see another person playing RCT3. What stage or park are you building at the moment??

My favourite mode is the night time mode. Really rocking especially the one where you get to make a dracula cort of hallowean park. 

My game seems to have hung after creating more roller-coasters so iam waiting for my friend to get a 6600gt card from the Us before i re-start this game. There are some issues with low memory especially in the graphics hungry night time mode and also if you have too many peeps in your park.
What say you??


----------



## g0rd0n (May 29, 2005)

So many types of strategy  games , 

Anyone who has Stronghold 2 ?? , its  a great game , need i say superb graphics and sound  , 

and the the new World Of Warcraft ?,


----------



## rohanbee (May 30, 2005)

Ya i have played Stronghold 1, i think it was based on the map of england and you had to capture it from the forces of the Pig, wolf, snake and i more guy (can't remember),
If memory serves me right it was about these castles you had to protect/defend also once in a while you had to lay seige on them as well.
Used to play it for hours at end. A must for any war strategy medievieal game lover!!


----------



## sumitava_b (May 30, 2005)

"Forces of pig, wolf, snakes.."..wow, wierd story, I suppose. 

Please tell us more about that game if it is that good.


----------



## sumitava_b (Jun 1, 2005)

No reply from g0rd0n or Rohan about stronghold yet???    

Guys, if you have raised any game in this thread we expect that u r intended to discuss it here. So please persist with it instead of mentioning a game and then just going for some hibernation   for the sake of this great thread....


----------



## supersaiyan (Jun 2, 2005)

i simply love ground control 1 and 2, warcraft aoe and aom all titles.


----------



## rohanbee (Jun 23, 2005)

Any ppl playing Axis and Allies. I need some tips!!!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 23, 2005)

Yes some are really gr8.
I love Age of Mythology nd its extensions also.
I think they R the best strategy games .


----------



## expertno.1 (Jun 23, 2005)

AOE rules for itssimplicity and gaming !!!!

when AOE 3 will be available for demo downlaod ????


anyone knwos ?


----------



## Charley (Jun 23, 2005)

expertno.1 said:
			
		

> AOE rules for itssimplicity and gaming !!!!
> 
> when AOE 3 will be available for demo downlaod ????
> 
> ...



Age of Empires III is scheduled to ship in the second half of 2005


----------



## akshar (Jun 24, 2005)

Has anyone played the game

CAPITLAISM II?

How did you perform in it?

DID you brought a original version or pirated one?


----------



## shaunak (Jun 24, 2005)

any sim series fan here?
best sim games:
Sim city4 
sim coaster

i also like aoe and roller coaster tycoon series


----------



## rohanbee (Jun 27, 2005)

yes love all the sim games, played sim tower?


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jun 27, 2005)

I didnt like any of the sim city games.


----------



## Charley (Jun 28, 2005)

akshar said:
			
		

> Has anyone played the game
> 
> CAPITLAISM II?
> 
> ...



Its CAPITALISM   

The game is really complex ... I enjoyed it, though I couldnt finish the entire game.


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 2, 2005)

Whats capatilism about. Never heard of it??
give some inputs...........sounds interesting.


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 5, 2005)

oye where are all you strategy gamers. This was such an excellent topic!!!


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jul 5, 2005)

Could someone post their impression of Rome: Total War.
I have heard that its a really good strategy game.


----------



## sumitava_b (Jul 5, 2005)

Hells_Fury said:
			
		

> Could someone post their impression of Rome: Total War.
> I have heard that its a really good strategy game.



Visit www.gamefaqs.com for ur queries. I too havnt played that game yet. But after reading about it, i understood that it is mother of all war-strategy game   Hoping to play it soon..........


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jul 5, 2005)

I already read the review. Wanted an opinion from someone who has played the game. Thats why i posted here.


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 15, 2005)

Still looking for axia and allies players. Anyone out there. Where are all the strategy gamers. Or are we a finishing breed in india??


----------



## Charley (Jul 15, 2005)

shaunak said:
			
		

> any sim series fan here?
> best sim games:
> Sim city4
> sim coaster
> ...



Sim fan here .......... Excellent game ...

AOE wasnt that much , roller coaster was an ok game.


----------



## Satissh S (Jul 16, 2005)

rohanbee said:
			
		

> Still looking for axia and allies players. Anyone out there. Where are all the strategy gamers. Or are we a finishing breed in india??


 Not Really Bro! Just wait for a while. Let AOE III be released, then see the reactions!   I am currently hooked up with FPS (half-Life 2 and Doom 3 ROE ) and racing GT4.


----------



## adityaksharma (Jul 16, 2005)

RTS are my all time fav's began with heros of might and magic then came civilization then warcraft then AOE all of em 1 by 1 currently its LOTR battle for middle earth ...............play it ppl worth every penny and no we r nt a finishining breed in india and i jus cant wait for AOE 3 !!!!!


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 17, 2005)

achacko@dataone.in said:
			
		

> shaunak said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which sim are you currently playing dude?

Good to see some strategy gamers alive and kicking just playing other genres i guess, Age of empires 3 should change all that though...


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jul 17, 2005)

Hey i'm currently with sims2 .... i need to get myself the expansion though ..


----------



## nareshwithu (Jul 18, 2005)

strategy is must for a game addicted person i have played aoe series games and command and conquer series they r really mind blowing and mind bogling


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 18, 2005)

deathvirus_me said:
			
		

> Hey i'm currently with sims2 .... i need to get myself the expansion though ..



Try the university expansion  pack its good and quite funny, you get to send your sim people to college and do all sorts of pranks, wild parties etc, not bad for an expansion. If you love sims you will definately want this expansion too.


----------



## cybershastri (Jul 18, 2005)

Another fan of Age of Empires series... Looking forward for AOE III. Can hardly wait for it after seeing its jaw dropping graphics. Read somewhere that the graphics is created using a new graphics engine called Havoc. And also read that all the animations would be very dynamic. Not like that in AOE II. Good water effects also. Whats this concept of Battle XP? Also can anybody tell what will be the minimum and recommended system requirements for AOE III.


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 18, 2005)

From what i read they will be for a wide variety of systems like all other microsoft games. They do offer their games for a wide spectrum of pc's and chip set types. So i think we should not get too concerned that we will need a very very high end system to play AOE 3 just like the aoe 1 could be used on any system, even after i played it on my 400mhz system it handled very well. Microsoft believes in the replay value of their games so they tend to look at both the forward and backward prespectives.


----------



## cybershastri (Jul 18, 2005)

Amazed to see that even after so many posts in this thread it has not been made sticky. Are the mods biased towards strategy gamers??


----------



## Satissh S (Jul 19, 2005)

Mean while, the thrones and patriots expansion pack for RON seems to be good. My friend bought it and the good thing is that they've added a few campaigns along with the conquer the world campaign. These include Cold war, Alexander( The one u saw in demo), Napolean. They hav also included a few other nations such as americans and india. India seem to hav the power of majesty! :roll:   . But the bad thing is the gameplay balance. The nations are very much unbalanced. India does not have even one fourth of what americans hav been givn!  Partiality rulz everywhere!:C


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 19, 2005)

cybershastri said:
			
		

> Amazed to see that even after so many posts in this thread it has not been made sticky. Are the mods biased towards strategy gamers??



I totally agree this should be made a sticky as well. Come on strategy gamers vote here and lets send a petition to the mods for making this thread into a sticky!!


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jul 19, 2005)

Not all long threads need to be made a sticky. The basic purpose of a sticky is that a thread containing some imporatnt information is not relegated to the bottom of the thread list.

In this case, regular posts in the thread ensures that the thread always stays on the main page of the Gamerz section. If you all continue to make posts here, it will always remain on the first page, thereby doing just what a sticky is meant to do.


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 19, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> Not all long threads need to be made a sticky. The basic purpose of a sticky is that a thread containing some imporatnt information is not relegated to the bottom of the thread list.
> 
> In this case, regular posts in the thread ensures that the thread always stays on the main page of the Gamerz section. If you all continue to make posts here, it will always remain on the first page, thereby doing just what a sticky is meant to do.



Yes, very true and you do have a valid point. But many a time good threads have been lost when some key posters dont post (for whatever reasons) and new people dont see them and create a new one. Example in point a very good thread which had some good discussions on laptops and helped me buy mine has been relegated to the last page. New people or members who did not see that thread might never know it existed (the search feature many a time shows warped results). Therefore the reasoning to make this a sticky, so there's a place for all strategy gamers to come and discuss and see old discussions on games as well.
PS. I had to resurrect this thread from the 3rd page( believe me no one goes down there) and spam a bit (  sorry) to get some members to respond and they did!! new ones at that.


----------



## cybershastri (Jul 19, 2005)

ctrl_alt_del said:
			
		

> Not all long threads need to be made a sticky. The basic purpose of a sticky is that a thread containing some imporatnt information is not relegated to the bottom of the thread list.
> 
> In this case, regular posts in the thread ensures that the thread always stays on the main page of the Gamerz section. If you all continue to make posts here, it will always remain on the first page, thereby doing just what a sticky is meant to do.



You do have a valid point. But some times when there is no posts made for a couple of days the thread, though on the first page will get to the bottom of the page. Believe me many of the people dont see the threads that are at the bottom half of the page unless they are specifially interested in that thread and hence the threads that are at the bottom of the page attract less people. Finally due to lack of attention the thread goes to the second page. From there it is virtually impossible to recover. Thats why I strongly recommend this thread to make it sticky where people visiting the gamerz section will see this at the top and hence the thread will live long.


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Jul 19, 2005)

> Believe me many of the people dont see the threads that are at the bottom half of the page



And believe me, many of the people also don't see the Stickied threads. Otherwise we wouldn't have to deal with so many new threads everyday concerning G-Mail invites, Yahoo 360 invites and Grpahics Card queries. You won't believe how many threads we have to delete or merge when there are already stickies on them.

Maybe you have come across the thread started by Sunnydiv I guess in which most of the members have said that they ignore stickies and announcements!!! Best thing to do if the thread you like is not a sticky is that you can clickon the "Watch this topic for replies" on the bottom of the last post. In this way you won't loose track of the thread as well.

And lastly, as we have significantly strayed off-topic, I suggest we continue this discussion via PM's and let the topic be left to do what it was originally meant to do.


----------



## cybershastri (Jul 20, 2005)

OK..OK..As you wish..After all you are the boss..Lets not sway away from the topic.


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey anyone come across or played this game. I cant remember the name but i will be glad if someone can remind me. im looking to play it,,,
If you have played this board game called RISK you will know what iam talking about......


----------



## sumitava_b (Jul 22, 2005)

Rohan, its nice to see that u came up with another new game. I am going to check it out soon. Meanwhile u can put some light on this game if there is none who has played it already...


----------



## escape7 (Jul 23, 2005)

shaunak said:
			
		

> any sim series fan here?
> best sim games:
> Sim city4
> sim coaster
> ...



i'm a sim fan. I play these when i don't have anything to do.

AOE series is the ultimate dude, nothing like it.


----------



## rohanbee (Jul 25, 2005)

ya me too which sim are you currently playing??


----------



## siriusb (Jul 25, 2005)

I was an aoe fan then I was warcraft fan and now I truly cannot come out of Rome:Total war. The grafix is stunning. The sound won The Best Use Of Sound In A Game Award. The gameplay is truly spectacular and the maps are so expansive that if u are seeing it for the first time, u are sure to be dazed.
I just can't get enough of the game. You can decide if u want to micro-manage or not for a city. BTW, it's a turn-based game.

I've played Risk. It is the most popular turn-based game ever. I think RTW was  based on risk.


----------



## shaunak (Jul 25, 2005)

games u must play b4 u die:
 command and conqued generals
 sim city
 rome total war
 zoo tycoon 
 roller coaster tycoon


----------



## sumitava_b (Jul 26, 2005)

Shaunak, I agree with u for the list u have prepared, except zoo tycoon. Is it that good to be a must-to-play game 'b4 u die'? And what about AOE series? May be it is phasing out on the advent of latest games with stunning quality, but it was our first love, right?


----------



## cybershastri (Jul 27, 2005)

What happend to all the Strategy game lovers??

Any ways, other that Age of empires I also liked Rail road tycoon. Are there any others who liked this game??

I also liked tradewinds 1 and tradewinds 2. Dont know whether you call them strategy games or not??


----------



## sumitava_b (Jul 27, 2005)

Long back i got that game, railroad tycoon. But I cudnt njoy it bcoz my system didnt get any dedicated graphix card. But I saw people playing that game and I liked it. Soon I am getting a new system. Hope I will play it there......


----------



## supersaiyan (Jul 29, 2005)

wht abt ground control ppl?


----------



## chinmay (Jul 29, 2005)

Well here goes my list  :-

 Age Of Empires - The Conquerors Expansion
 Rome Total War
 Warcraft (All)
 The Sims 2
 Age Of Mythology ( Just because it was similar to AOE  )


----------



## moshel (Jul 29, 2005)

Satissh S said:
			
		

> Not me! But Strategy surely is my passion. Any 1 nows how to play turn based games!  I Like da aoe series and rise of nations.



i hate turn based games, cos u cant do anything when its not ur turn, i dont think its fair. but still if u wanna try, i saw this gr8 game the day after tomorrow. its turn based game but when theres a war it becomes open like other strategy games like aoe.

as for the latest strategy game i am playing
its EE2 and RCT 3.

EE2 is really nice. unlike it boring predecessor



			
				cybershastri said:
			
		

> What happend to all the Strategy game lovers??
> 
> Any ways, other that Age of empires I also liked Rail road tycoon. Are there any others who liked this game??
> 
> I also liked tradewinds 1 and tradewinds 2. Dont know whether you call them strategy games or not??




Railroad tycoon series is gr8. but in RRTycoon 2 gold, i earned so much money that my money used to go in negative.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jul 30, 2005)

I love the Age series and rise of nations,

I also love sim series but it is mostly simulation and not strategy.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 1, 2005)

chinmay_d said:
			
		

> Well here goes my list  :-
> 
> Age Of Empires - The Conquerors Expansion
> Rome Total War
> ...



Well, here's my list:

-Age of Empires: The conqueror's expansion
-Rome: Total War
-Rise of Nations
-Populous:The Beginning (RTS with great graphics and sound, has anyone played it?)
-Civilization: Call to power II


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 1, 2005)

OK, when is Civ4 and AOE3 supposed to release in India?


----------



## sumitava_b (Aug 2, 2005)

AOE3 will be released around Nov-Dec 2005. Long wait....Phew.....

Dunno about Civ4....


----------



## raasm287 (Aug 2, 2005)

Here are some details about civ 4:-

By Adam Pavlacka

As the granddaddy of turn-based strategy games, the Civilization series has come a long way since the original version first shipped on floppy disks nearly 15 years ago. While the core game concept has remained the same, the developers have tweaked the play specifics from iteration to iteration. Now, with the upcoming release of Civilization IV, the game has gone through its biggest overhaul yet.

We recently sat down with Firaxis and looked at what's in store for players who pick up the game this fall. The first new aspect is religion. Based on seven major religions of the world -- Christianity, Judaism, Islam, Hinduism, Buddhism, Confucianism, Taoism -- religion allows you to indirectly influence other civilizations while offering bonuses to any civ with a declared state religion. By sending your missionaries into other cities, you can try to convert your opponent's citizens.

"It's like culture without borders," said producer, Jesse Smith. "You can send missionaries to other civilizations and start seeding your religion to other nations."

It's a sneaky way to gain an advantage, but promises to add more depth to the already competitive gameplay. Borders can be closed to prevent foreign missionaries from proselytizing, but that only works in the short term. After all, if your borders are closed, you can't trade with other civs.

Combat has been changed with the addition of artillery. A major annoyance in Civilization III was the ability to "stack" a large number of units and roam the globe pillaging the opposition. A well stacked force was nearly unstoppable because only the lead unit suffered damage. With artillery, the whole stack will receive damage so players are forced to fight strategically.

The world itself is also more varied, with a random map generator that ensures a new play experience every time you start the game. Input your preferred settings and the game spits out an appropriate map to play on, along with natural hazards like random animals roaming the land, posing a danger to unprepared settlers in the early game. That said, all civs begin with an equal set of nearby resources, so any early foraging is at your own risk.

"Don't send your settlers out without protection," said Smith.

In addition to wild animals, players also have to worry about the ever present barbarians. Although barbarians can't develop a full culture like competing civilizations, they create independent cities and small militias. Smith described them as a sort of "mini-civ" that can cause trouble at any time.

All of the 18 "proper" civs in the game have historically based leaders, with roughly half having two to choose from. Each leader has a different personality and offers the player a different set of bonuses. Because of the modeled personalities, how you deal with the AI will vary from civ to civ. For example, Julius Caesar will be quite expressive during negotians, while Genghis Khan will offer little more than a raised eyebrow.

"We're really interested in revealing the personalities of these leaders," said Smith.

Leaders are not the only famous figures to be appearing in the game. Civilization IV also introduces the concept of "great people." Falling into one of five classifications -- scientist, merchant, engineer, prophet, and artist -- great people can have a major impact on the development of your empire.

"Throughout time you'll get people like Plato, Einstein, and Michelangelo that will appear and affect history," said Smith.

Each great can either be turned into a "super citizen" and give a city an ongoing bonus or use a one-time-only special power. For example, a great engineer can instantly finish production on a building while a great artist can give an instant 1,000 point culture bonus to a city. Used strategically, these bonuses can turn the tide of battle instantly.

Managing your cities can now be done entirely from the world map view, though drilling down into the individual cities is still possible. This streamlined interface is possible due to the new 3D engine that powers the world. Players can simply zoom in or out at their leisure, while city improvements, such as wonders, are visible from the map view. Individual commands are given by clicking on a city or group of cities, making mundane tasks trivial. Building an army is as easy as highlighting a group of cities, issuing the train command, and setting a waypoint.

The multiplayer component of the game is a priority for the development team. Players can compete via e-mail, LAN, and over the Internet via pit boss servers. The pit boss is a small application that runs independent of the game and keeps track of its state. You can start a multiplayer match on a pit boss server, stop it mid-game, and continue as a play-by-email match. If all players have the time to get together, you can switch it back to a live competition.

"Right out of the box we'll support up to 18 players -- every civ being in a match," said Smith. "We're also going way over the top with modability."

To support player-created content, Civilization IV will ship with a complete world builder application. Additionally, all of the data files in the game are stored in the popular XML format, while the scripting engine and interface are built in Python. All of this information will be exposed to the player from the start, allowing for any number of mods and total conversions to be created.

Shortly after the game's release, Firaxis plans to offer a software dev kit (SDK) for the game AI. This will contain the complete AI for all of the characters in the game, so modders can tweak things to their heart's content.

Civilization IV is feature complete and on track to ship this fall. The team is currently focusing on polishing the gameplay and stamping out remaining bugs. The next four months can't pass by quick enough for series fans, who haven't seen an update in four years -- and it's looking like the this installment will top them all. Look for more updates when we get our hands on a playable build.



courtesy: yahoo games


----------



## raasm287 (Aug 2, 2005)

and here are some of its screenshots:-

*us.games2.yimg.com/download.games.yahoo.com/games/buzz/content/p/7/120007/civ4_saladin_high.jpg

*us.games2.yimg.com/download.games.yahoo.com/games/buzz/content/p/3/120003/civ4screenshot0016.jpg

*us.games2.yimg.com/download.games.yahoo.com/games/buzz/content/p/0/120000/civ4screenshot0010.jpg

*us.games2.yimg.com/download.games.yahoo.com/games/buzz/content/p/1/120001/civ4screenshot0012.jpg
moroever check this out yourself:

 click here

Edited by Nemesis: IMG tags removed. Please think about dial-up users!


----------



## sumitava_b (Aug 2, 2005)

@raasm287: Please give only links for those big big screenshots. For me it is ok. But hell will break down for dialup connection users. Please modify it.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 2, 2005)

hey AOE3 ????
wonder what'll that contain ?
after all they have explored all ages in thier previous games ?? havent they ?????


----------



## raasm287 (Aug 2, 2005)

c'mon sumitava_b i hv given the link below the screenshots


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 2, 2005)

Wow, can't wait...seems like a great experience for strategy games is coming this fall for the PC. Any news of the specific hardware requirements for playing these two? I have a GF5200 128MB with 512MB RAM and P4 1.7Ghz.


----------



## sumitava_b (Aug 9, 2005)

Recently saw the CDs of stronghold 2. Online review seemed interesting. Havnt played yet. Any comments on this game?


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 10, 2005)

Well, stronghold2 has only a rating of 5.9/10 on gamespot. So I think it is not a recommended buy. Gamespy has 2.5/5 and IGN also has 6.7/10. I personally would not prefer it.


----------



## raasm287 (Aug 10, 2005)

digitized said:
			
		

> Well, stronghold2 has only a rating of 5.9/10 on gamespot. So I think it is not a recommended buy. Gamespy has 2.5/5 and IGN also has 6.7/10. I personally would not prefer it.



I agree with you, mate. Stronghold 1 wasn't that good either


----------



## AGENT_SMITH (Aug 10, 2005)

I want aom: the titans expansion & ron :thrones and patriots expansion


----------



## siriusb (Aug 10, 2005)

Go buy it then.


----------



## raasm287 (Aug 12, 2005)

ha ha nice one siriusb, I was about to give the same advice to agent_smith


----------



## escape7 (Aug 13, 2005)

Hey dudes, does any one here knows *how to set triggers* in* Empire Earth's *scenario builder???


----------



## moshel (Aug 13, 2005)

raasm287 said:
			
		

> digitized said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like the stronghold series. stronghold 1 i completed full. stronghold 2 i am trapped in one mission dont know what to do. there is no place for me to build anything. and i have to feed another village, which in turn is feeding another village. so no matter how much food i send, it always gets over until my carraiges come back to their sheds to take more food.     

anyone have any idea about this mission. 

any'o'u playing EE2? its a gr8 game. i hated EE1.


----------



## sumitava_b (Aug 18, 2005)

Ok, I have got the stronghold2 from my friend an dplayed it a little while. In the first look, the game didnt attract me due to its poor graphics quality as I always expect strategy game with stunning eye-candy. Especially during attack with many soldiers, the scene got clumsy and 50 infantries got overlapped annoyingly to show image of only 4/5 infantries.  However I played it for some time and liked the idea of estates and all. Her you can own an estate by using ur honor. Thats cool. No need for bloodshed always. Also the concept of controlling crime by punishing the criminals is funny and new to me.

@moshel: although I amvery new to this game I am giving some walkthrough. Create carter shop as many as possible and build them just beside the estate boundary and nearest to the estate's stockpile. This will help u to send the food quick and fast. And stop consuming the particular type of food in ur town which u r sending to the neighbouring town.


----------



## Hells_Fury (Aug 18, 2005)

Did anyone actually like Lord of the Rings - Battle for middle Earth?
I personally found it quite boring. Part 2 has also been anounced recently.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 19, 2005)

But middle earth has a good game engine of emotions and more realism...


----------



## aceman (Aug 22, 2005)

I am more Intrested in Star Wars:Empire at War, i  just coudn't wait to blow up planets using the Death Star, or Kill Darth vader .......capture planets.........fight space ship battles..........., Also waiting for the expansion to Rome Total war.


----------



## sumitava_b (Aug 22, 2005)

Aceman: I doubt that Star Wars:Empire at War is strategy game? Is it?   

Anyway, has anyone played 'cossacks II'? Recently I played the demo version which I found in one of the recent Digit DVD (Possibly June version). I found it quite good to play. The game depicts the napoleaonic time when soldiers had to fill their long gun after firing every shot!!! Here u can create troops containing 120 infantries and 1 officer. Then u can order them as a whole. In the limitations in demo, the war is fought in numbers and if your side has much more soldiers than other then their soldier (with drooping morale) will flee away just seeing ur huge troops. 

The grafix of the game is also quite nice to keep u on. Although the game did not give me much option to explore all the features. But in nutshell, the game is worth a try. In gamespot.com it got 7.9 which is a nice score for a strategy game indeed.


----------



## cybershastri (Aug 26, 2005)

*AOE III Release date announced...*

Must read for the strategy game lovers..

**************************
The third instalment in the mega-popular Age of Empires series is to get a special Collector's Edition.

Ensemble have revealed the Collector's Edition will come in an "over-sized beautifully embossed box" containing:
Â· A hardbound 210 page "The Art of Empires" Book
Â· The "Making of Age of Empires III" DVD with behind the scenes video and commentary
Â· The Age of Empires III Soundtrack
Â· A 43inch * 27 inch full-colour poster of concept art by artist Craig Mullins
Â· An exclusive Age of Empires III Player's Guide
Â· Collector's Edition Game Manual

The Collector's Edition is priced $69.99 and is available to pre-order now.

The game is due for release on PC on the 25th of October, and has been described as "graphically the most ambitious RTS ever developed".

*************************


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 26, 2005)

yea the screenies say for themselves so...
Waitin with a waterin mouth...
hopin the sound trac to be good....
AOM was the best in sound...

BTW - Does this ame deal with europe as i hear ?


----------



## aceman (Aug 26, 2005)

sumitava_b said:
			
		

> Aceman: I doubt that Star Wars:Empire at War is strategy game? Is it?
> .


                      Yep it is a strategy game based on the Star Wars universe, with the player being able to play as the Empire or the Rebels, along with Vader,Death star..........etc.
                        Not fair you migtht say by playing as the Empire but the empire being big and powerfull cannot see the movements of the republic but the rebublic can see the Empire movements, thus having a element of suprise, expect space and land based battles and more of star wars in one package.This october release i believe.


----------



## anubhav_har (Aug 28, 2005)

no man not played syberia


----------



## sumitava_b (Aug 31, 2005)

I am planning to buy some sports management games. I am open for both cricket and football   Suggest me some real good game(s) in both areas.
Thanx in advance

cia 
Sumit


----------



## Hells_Fury (Aug 31, 2005)

For football management you have to check out Football manager 2005. It is the best football management game out there currently (ie till FM 2006 comes out in november). The game is also called Worldwide Soccer Manager in the US. The level of detail in the game is truly spectacular. You can also try out Total club Manager 2005. It can be played in conjunction with Fifa 2005. Haven't tried it out personally, but i have heard from reliable sources that its not so good. 

As for cricket, i have no clue as i am not at all interested.
One warning though, FM2005 is an extremely addictive game


----------



## sumitava_b (Aug 31, 2005)

Oops, I forgot to mention one thing. I need them as PC version only.

Hells_Fury, thanks for ur suggestion and warning  . Is FM 2005 available in PC version? I heard that they r in PS2 version.  I heard about one more game called Total championship manager. How is it?


----------



## Hells_Fury (Aug 31, 2005)

FM 2005 is available for the PC too. Havent heard of Total Championship Manager, only Total Club Manager.
Check out *www.gamespot.com/pc/sports/footballmanager2005/review.html for a review of FM2005. They have called it a perfect sports management game.


----------



## sumitava_b (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks Hell_fury, I will add FM2005 soon in my game inventry. 

Anyone please give some suggestion for cricket manangement.


----------



## moshel (Sep 2, 2005)

yup FM2005 is a really gr8 game to add in ur collection....but instead of that why not wait for FM 2006. and do not waste money on Total club manager, 2003 2004 was good but 2005 sucked.

as for cricket there International cricket captain 2005. the demo is available online u can search for it


----------



## Desmond (Sep 4, 2005)

Can anyone tell me where I can find Disciples full version. Is it abondonware?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 4, 2005)

Cudnt find disciples 1 but u can play the demo of 2 here :
*www.terragame.com/rpg/index_1_sort2.html


----------



## expertno.1 (Sep 5, 2005)

waiting for age of empires 3
see this

*www.ageofempires3.com/


----------



## lywyre (Sep 7, 2005)

The Demo is around 375 MB! Only two civs - Britons and Spanish. Two Single Player maps and two campaign maps. May have a multiplayer mode. Demo to be released only after Micro$oft Marketing gives the green flag. Game to be released in October.

I guess, the game may require atleast 1GB of RAM with a good graphic adaptor for smooth gameplay ! 

 I am stuck  with i815 / 256MB


----------



## enoonmai (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah, you're right. The demo has been released yesterday night and the minimum system requirements are:

- Windows XP (before anyone asks, Windows XP or later ONLY)
- 1.4GHz Processor
- 256MB RAM
- 64 MB Video Card that supports HW T&L
- Approximately 370MB of Hard Drive space (not including installer)
- DirectX 9.0c

No word on whether its the requirements for the demo alone or for the final build of the game as well. However, I think the demo is pretty much an indication of things to come. Subtle incentive for gamers to shift to at least Windows XP, eh?


----------



## sukanta (Sep 10, 2005)

Please give me the latest price list for popular strategists games(Original) in Mumbai


----------



## moshel (Sep 17, 2005)

hi guyz

I just finished the Empire Earth II campaigns all of them. does anybody know if theres a new campaign available for download???

i will also search for it. but if anyone knows, pls tell me


----------



## BlackJack (Sep 22, 2005)

hey guys check the war Battle game - Sudden Strike..
  i am currently playing Sudden Strike II.. worth spending ur brains oon.


----------



## sumitava_b (Sep 22, 2005)

@blackjack:  I havn't played that sudden strike2. But seeing ur suggestion I just checked the reputation of the game in net and I didnt find it worth buying. In gamespot.com, it got a moderate rating 5.4.

Do you have any particular area of liking in that game?


----------



## Kniwor (Sep 23, 2005)

It's 14 pages and i am late to the party,
any discussions on Age of Empires.


----------



## sumitava_b (Sep 26, 2005)

Lots of!! Browse through initial pages. And there are also hundreds of threads on AOE in games section. Just do a search for it.

Is there any taker for Zoo Tycoon2? Right now, I have started playing its campaigns. Any sure shot tip to win them quickly? Which are the researches that are very much useful and critical in making my zoo 'amusing' 8)  8)  and also raising my savings  ? There are too many options available but with too little bank balance  . 

How about zoo keeper? Once I got two american beaver to help them survive. I assigned one and a half zoo keepers (yeah, one full-time zoo-keeper and another one maintaining another zebra-cage simultaneously   8)   ) to keep their cage clean. Still the cage of american beaver cage was getting dirty and suddenly one beaver died without any disease :roll:    :roll: . I lost the campaign   . Help me to understand the scenario.


----------



## rohanbee (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi sumitava good to see that this thread is still alive and not relegated to the archives of this forum......
Wanted to pick up zoo tycoon too but dont think it has too much replay value. How long have you been at it. I will buy it if i see you playing it non-stop for at least 10 days. What say you??


----------



## sumitava_b (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi Rohan, nice to see u around after a long time.

You will like Zoo Tycoon2 if u like roller coaster series. they r almost of same type, except that in zoo, u have to manage living animals, sometime it's as unmanageable as dinosure (Another hell of a jurrasic park!!   ). It has got a quite number of campaigns which will engage u for a few days, for a sure. Initially the campaigns r real easy walk, but things start to be difficult with ur progress.

Yes, I agree that zoo tycoon lacks in replayability   . In fact, I think all such type of games lack there. Once u get the crack points of the game, then that's it. U can apply them again and again to win the scenarioes. This is because there is no dynamicness in the game as time progresses. Once u set the zoo, then u can just sit back and watch it to achieve the target. Yeah, things can be a bit nasty if a carnivorous gets out of its exhibit....!! 

Honestly speaking, I would not press anyone to buy this game. But if u r a hardcore strategy games buff, then it is something that u should not miss too.  

Anyway, along with zoo tycoon, I have started playing Sid Meier's Pirates. Man, it's fabulous..! I really liked the idea of the game.There are so many modes there....And the most important aspect of it is that it is very much multi-directional game. There is no "mandatory" goals. U can choose ur career what u want it to be. There are numerous mini-games there in which u will be thrust into a different genre. Among them the most difficult is winning the heart of a beautiful daughter of  a governor   8)    . This is a must-have game if u love strategy+RPG.


----------



## azhararmar (Oct 4, 2005)

I have Played StarCraft, Broodwar,Warcraft,Frozenthrone,Age of Empires2, Rise of Nations,Throne and Patriots the Expansion, Red Alert2, Rome Total War, Tiberian Sun, Age of Mythology, Battle for troy. I really Love Strategy Games.


----------



## sujithtom (Oct 5, 2005)

Guys i heard abt a game called Diablo (Well i know its too old but i am amazed it too popular). Have anybody of u played it? Hows it. Wat are the minimum System Requirments needed?


----------



## Hells_Fury (Oct 6, 2005)

Diablo is a very old game so its system requirements are pretty low. I think its a Pentium 100 Mhz, 16MB RAM and 1MB video card...
FYI, Diablo is an RPG not a strategy game. Its one of the best RPGs out there. Also try Diablo II.


----------



## sujithtom (Oct 6, 2005)

Wats the system requirment for Diabloe 2?? Sorry i know this post is completely misplaced but since i have asked a question releating Diablo I i am continung it


----------



## Hells_Fury (Oct 6, 2005)

Minimum requirements for Single Player are:

```
WindowsÂ® 2000, 95, 98, or NT 4.0 Service Pack 5
PentiumÂ® 233 or equivalent
32 MB RAM
650 MB available hard drive space
4X CD-ROM drive
DirectXâ„¢ compatible video card
```


----------



## MalcolmX (Oct 9, 2005)

has Any1 here played this game called Evil genius it had come in the latest issue of skoar! so i  like wanna know if any of u guys here found it good or likeable if u have played it
Ani


----------



## merawalaid (Oct 10, 2005)

wow guys!, 15 pages!!
hmm... so we got a lot of strategy gamers here.
Why do't we ask Digit to make a collection of all the cool free strategy games out there on sites such as www.tucows.com etc.
some of these games are pretty good although they are developed by amatures/small companies.
may be they can come out with a "strategy special" edition (at least in the CD/DVD)


----------



## moshel (Oct 10, 2005)

MalcolmX said:
			
		

> has Any1 here played this game called Evil genius it had come in the latest issue of skoar! so i  like wanna know if any of u guys here found it good or likeable if u have played it
> Ani



the demo of evil genius had come in the digit dvd all the way in october 2004.

i liked the game but its not something which gets u gripped to it.


----------



## rohanbee (Oct 13, 2005)

ya i know evil genius is an old game now..............wasn't that brilliant either


----------



## job9434 (Oct 16, 2005)

i am a fan of warcraft 3 and frozen throne . i want to know whether the world of warcraft is same as warcraft 3 . can i play that game offline huh


----------



## ctrl_alt_del (Oct 16, 2005)

World Of Warcraft or WOW as it's popularly known is not similar to Warcraft 3. WOW is a MMORPG i.e. it's a Massivley Multiplayer Online Role Playing Game. And it can't be played offline. You need to buy the game and then subscribe to play it.

Find more about it at www.worldofwarcraft.com


----------



## P3PoweR (Oct 20, 2005)

Does anybody have Rise of Nations:thrones and patriots? Awesome man....It has Indians with cool characters....Way cool....I just love it with all my heart...


----------

